# Badbaggers SeaArk 1872 Modification & Restoration Project



## Badbagger

For those of you who've read my "It's arrived" thread, time to start a build thread and for those that haven't, here you go: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=28792

I picked up this SeaArk 1872 Center Console for quite literally a song. Boat and trailer cost me $1800. She came with an engine which I sold to a good friend since it was way underpowered. The hull is rated for a 140. The boat is a 2007 hull bought brand new in 2009 and the trailer is an 09. She's a standard 1872 SeaArk Center Console. They're a very rare boat to find in Florida. So much so that I actually found it on Craigslist in TN. The boat is a tank... I've owned 3 G3's and they make a really sweet boat. However, the build quality on the SeaArk is far and away better.

On tap for mods first up is the fabrication. The boat lacks any storage for the most part and that's a must. I also wanted an anchor locker in the bow to make life easier. I was originally thinking to extend the front deck but it's already 6' long so I chose to use the rear bench and go with fabbing up some drop in boxes with lids. The bench is 88" wide so plenty of room. I'll have two storage boxes 30" wide to the port and starboard of the seat that will be added. The anchor locker will be about 44" wide x 16" deep. Mr. Fabricator is also custom building a TM mount. I spend all my time fishing the flats chasing Speckled Trout, Redfish, Cobia and the like.

All in all it should give me some decent storage. Behind the bench seat is some wasted space so I'm adding some stern lids to give some more standing room in the stern and walking space. The boat has the ribs exposed and I was going back and forth with covering them. Country Dave had a great point and it does give the boat some attitude. In looking around for rod holders and figuring ways to mount them and also some good flat surface mounting area, I chose to cover the exposed ribs.

Once the fab is done, I'll be running the boat South West to Sarasota for Linex and a visit to my bud Brian at Sarasota Linex https://www.sarasotalinex.com - They specialize in marine linex and have experience doing some very high dollar boats. From Sarasota she'll be heading closer to home for a paint job in Tampa and once that's done, back home St. Marks where I'll have the new Evinrude 115 Etec hung off the stern. There's quite a few other little things that'll be done and I'll update this thread as I do them.

Below are some pics of the boat as she sits, some others with the hull marked up with the storage area and anchor locker and some others yet showing the planned mods.
I spent a pretty fair amount of time looking at the work of others here and this site is a wealth of great information. It'll be a slow build but it'll get done as the fab work, Linex and paint aren't cheap but it'll be worth it. Exterior paint in a classic white and rub rail done either in linex black or a very dark maroon and an off white linex interior.
Once she's all done, going to setup a simple Nmea 2000 Network for my GPS and Lowrance HDS G2 12 Touch unit.

Bagger out.


----------



## Badbagger

Here's some of the mods I'll be making.. close anyway. Boat is at the fabricators and they should be starting Monday. With a lot of luck and maybe pulling a bank job, I am hoping to be done and ready to splash her by late March or the middle of April if all of my scheduling works out. Time will tell. Hope to have some actual mod photos or the start there of by the end of the upcoming week.


----------



## Country Dave

_He bro that’s a bad ass rig, you’re going to be happy with it I’m sure, =D> _


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks Dave, much appreciated a good bit of work as is yours but will be well worth it when all said and done.


----------



## Country Dave

_I’m sure you’re doing most of your fishing in Apalachee Bay but do you ever fish Lake Talquin? I heard there’s some nice bass in there. _


----------



## Badbagger

Talquin is very close and yes, I have fished it a lot. Lots of bass and a LOT of very nasty stumps. I've seen $75000 Rangers lose half of their stern and come back dragging their 300 HP Merc half underwater lol. Some big bass and some pretty big gators running around. Some of those idiots run that lake at 75 mph plus... not this idiot. I've seen what can happen.


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> Talquin is very close and yes, I have fished it a lot. Lots of bass and a LOT of very nasty stumps. I've seen $75000 Rangers lose half of their stern and come back dragging their 300 HP Merc half underwater lol. Some big bass and some pretty big gators running around. Some of those idiots run that lake at 75 mph plus... not this idiot. I've seen what can happen.




_Ouch,
Sounds like Flamingo, lots of oyster bars, floating debris and rocks below the water line at high tide. If you don’t know the area you are almost guaranteed to have a mishap if you get out of the channel and don’t know you way around. _


----------



## Pweisbrod

Awesome! Gotta love seaark. I will be following. I'm gonna have to employ one of you floridians to take me out fishing in April when I'm down :lol: I caught a 20lb cobia last time I fished Tampa bay on light tackle, I was more hooked than the fish itself....


----------



## Badbagger

They do make a tank of a boat. Taken me about 5 years and 3 different G3's to find one SeaArk. When I took it to the fabricator, it drew a crowd of about 5 ppl. They could not believe how big and wide this sucker is for an 18' boat. Getting hooked on fishing down here is pretty easy lol. :mrgreen:


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> They do make a tank of a boat. Taken me about 5 years and 3 different G3's to find one SeaArk. When I took it to the fabricator, it drew a crowd of about 5 ppl. They could not believe how big and wide this sucker is for an 18' boat. Getting hooked on fishing down here is pretty easy lol. :mrgreen:


_
Fishing is among the noblest of pursuits and has been passed down from generation to generation.  Gen 1:26 
Looking forward to your progress bro. _


----------



## bigwave

This one is going to be good....I can't wait to see the finished mod. opcorn:


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks, can't wait to see it myself lol. Trying to decide on seats. I've used Tempress on more boats than I can remember and liked them. We like the Navistyle Highbacks. I'm not sweating price so much and an uncomfortable seat is something that would make me want to tapout lol. Back of mine has seen better days and I've had total disc replacement in my neck on C6 and C7. The seat below is about $140 each and going to need two.

Power wise, hanging a brand new 115 Etec. Also found the engine on craigslist. Local dealer had 2 brand new in the box 115 Etecs that he wanted to move and they were priced at $7,000 each and being that Evinrude has the free rigging promo going on through the end of March, I jumped on it and saved another $1200 to $1500 in brand new rigging. Looked at the Yamaha 115 but at bare minimum $2500 more. I like Yamaha don't get me wrong but I can sure do a LOT with $2500 like Linex and paint the hull.
Also got a 5 year warranty with the Etec. Craigslist has been very very good to me this year!

Anyone make any other suggestions ?


----------



## gillhunter

I put 2 of those on the boat this winter. I thought they were fine, but the high back hits my wife in the wrong place on her back. We may have replace her's with a low back.

Your boat's looking great!!


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks Gil. Great point!


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey bro we’re going to have to take your skiff out when you come down, my skiff isn’t going to have anything that comfortable. _ :LOL2:


----------



## Badbagger

Country Dave said:


> _Hey bro we’re going to have to take your skiff out when you come down, my skiff isn’t going to have anything that comfortable. _ :LOL2:



No worries, I'll bring the seats in my truck.


----------



## CountryRN

You are gonna love that tank when you get it finished. I bought an 1860 CC Sea Ark last July and am in the process of overhauling it now. Seriously thinking about pulling the floor to run some conduit for electrical and to put some foam strips over the ribs to make it a little quieter.

Take a look at the link below for some additional ideas if you haven't alread seen it. Lowblazah did an awsome job on his 1872.
Good luck and have fun with it. Will be checking back for some updated pics.
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=22734


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks and they're a great boat. I've read through Lowblazah's thread a ton of times and had the good fortune of speaking to him a couple of times. 
Stopped by the fabricators about an hour ago and they're starting to tear into it right about now. They're hoping to have it done tomorrow and while I think
they're being a bit overly ambitious time wise, we shall see.


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> Thanks and they're a great boat. I've read through Lowblazah's thread a ton of times and had the good fortune of speaking to him a couple of times.
> Stopped by the fabricators about an hour ago and they're starting to tear into it right about now. They're hoping to have it done tomorrow and while I think
> they're being a bit overly ambitious time wise, we shall see.



_Hey bro,
Can’t wait to see the pics of the first mods. I’m sure it’s going to be awesome. _


----------



## Badbagger

May have some progress pics tomorrow. Storage boxes and fabbed up. They just need to bolt up the doubler plates for the seat bases since they're stainless and then weld in the boxes. They started it this morning about 11 am so we'll see what they got done in a day. Looks like I sold my 19' G3 today so a decent day in all. Time to call my Linex man in Sarasota tomorrow and get that scheduled then paint. Hang the engine and I'll be done. Maybe a bit earlier than I thought since some cash just got freed up.


----------



## Pweisbrod

Can't wait for pics, should be great!


----------



## Badbagger

Thursday update. Ran down to the fabricator to drop off some hardware. They started late yesterday morning. They've got the rear bench storage areas cut out as you can see in the photos. They've also welded up a 3/16" plate in the center to mount my seat base up to. The bench is 88" long and 19" wide give or take so I'll end up with two storage compartments 30" long by about 16" wide. Made them short enough so I could open the lids on the storage boxes without having issues with the lids hitting the seats.

They got my anchor/storage cut out in the bow. It's 41" long and about 18" wide. This should give us plenty of storage. SeaArk builds a tank of a boat and that's pretty evident by looking at the photos BUT, they didn't offer much in the way of storage. They're going to make me a new fuel hatch as well. It's 41" wide but only has one latch to keep the hatch secured. All of the lids for the storage will have 2 latches so they'll stay secured.

They were bending up the drop in boxes for the rear bench storage when I was there an I'm sure all of the boxes for the rear bench and anchor locker will be done today. Once that's done and they're all welded into place, fab up some lids. The only two things remaining will be the stern lids to fab and then they'll tackle the side walls and a few other minor things such as the zinc anode bracket etc. I'm thinking they'll be done by Monday. They'll got a lot of boats scheduled to hit their facility and they get them in and right back out the door.

So far, so good for a days work.


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey BB it looks great. 

I think not having much storage on these tins is pretty common. I know some of the manufactures have realized that and now have made provisions for it. I see a lot more storage on the new stuff.
How much fuel capacity do you have? Is it a poly tank or aluminum? Looking good brother. =D> _


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks Dave. Aluminum tank and 30 gallons so a full tank should give me a pretty good range. I'm with ya on the lack of storage. The only tin I've owned with adequate storage (kind of sorta) is the 19' G3. Still never enough so I added a bit more into this tin. Going to set up the linex trip this afternoon as well as paint. If I can manage to make those happen by say mid-March, it'll be time to hang the Etec.


----------



## Country Dave

_That’s great,

I feel my timeline of the bottom and of March is still doable. Not the end of the world if not but if you don’t keep pushing ahead you get behind. These things don’t build themselves. :LOL2: _


----------



## Badbagger

You're right and planning and timing is everything. Timing wise, I got lucky. Sold my G3 today for a Walmart bag full of $100 bills and watched her pull away about 1 pm. This will let me move a bit faster since I've got a bit of free cash. Missed the call from my Linex connection.... going to see about pulling the Etec next Wed or Thursday and if the schedules work, the following Wed the 6th I'm hoping to make a run down to Sarasota to drop the boat for Linex and paint. Leaving some time for unknown scheduling issues, I'm shooting for a ready to splash time frame of the last week of March. If not, it won't be much later than that. It's all about making sure it's done right.


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> You're right and planning and timing is everything. Timing wise, I got lucky. Sold my G3 today for a Walmart bag full of $100 bills and watched her pull away about 1 pm. This will let me move a bit faster since I've got a bit of free cash. Missed the call from my Linex connection.... going to see about pulling the Etec next Wed or Thursday and if the schedules work, the following Wed the 6th I'm hoping to make a run down to Sarasota to drop the boat for Linex and paint. Leaving some time for unknown scheduling issues, I'm shooting for a ready to splash time frame of the last week of March. If not, it won't be much later than that. It's all about making sure it's done right.



_Hey man that’s cool,
Always feels good to have a little more cash in your pocket to put towards the project. :mrgreen: _


----------



## Badbagger

That it does.. a lot more lol. Picked out the seats. As luck has it, Amazon has 1 in stock so have to wait it out. Photo attached and hope to see more on the fab work on Monday. Meanwhile finalizing some painting quotes today if possible.


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey that thing is going to look so sweet you’re not going to want to get any fish blood on it. :mrgreen: _


----------



## Badbagger

Ah bullshit lmfao.


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> Ah bullshit lmfao.



_LMAO Ok plenty of marine spray nine then. :LOL2: _


----------



## Paul Marx

Looks mighty nice there B.B. There's a Sea Ark sitting in a bad part of Galveston . Been there for a long time . May have to check it out .


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks. Go check it out and bring her home!


----------



## Badbagger

Picked up a really decent deal on a Minn Kota Riptide Trolling Motor 24V 80 Thrust from a local forum member. 2011 Motor for $450.
Getting it together.


----------



## Country Dave

_Very nice,
I have a 12V 55 thrust MINN KOTA RIPTIDE. It should bush the 17 around pretty good.  _


----------



## bigwave

Ok guys I will see your riptides and raise you with my human power trolling motors........ :mrgreen:


----------



## Badbagger

Lol, paddle power.

Little update. Photos from the fabricator earlier this morning. They're working at a decent pace and dealing with torrential rains here so a good day to work inside the shop on the beast. The fabbed up my trolling motor bracket. Thankfully they hadn't started based on the old dimensions for a larger motor, still would have worked. The have also fabbed up the boxes for the rear bench seat storage so that's all but complete. They will be done either Wednesday or Thursday if all goes according to plan.

Just need to wrap up the anchor box, stern lids and side panels and a few odds and ends.


----------



## Badbagger

Here's some pics only minutes old. Getting there! Boat headed to Sarasota on March 13th and Linex will be done for the 20th. Off to paint on March 21st and within a week or 10 days from that, hang the Etec. WOOT!


----------



## Country Dave

_Good morning BB,
The build is looking freaking good for sure. What are you going to do for the top of your storage boxes, paint, Linex, carpet?_


----------



## Badbagger

Hey thanks Dave. Just in from working my 8 hours lol. The entire inside of the boat inclusive of storage boxes etc will be in Linex. No carpeting.


----------



## bigwave

Badbagger said:


> Hey thanks Dave. Just in from working my 8 hours lol. The entire inside of the boat inclusive of storage boxes etc will be in Linex. No carpeting.


Yayyyyy, fish blood and carpet do not play nice together. I bet the linex will look awesome.


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks and it should and it'll quiet the boat down a good bit. It is NOT cheap but the hull of the boat books out at $6k and change so figuring I paid $1800 for the trailer and hull, I'll be improving the hull drastically making it basically a new boat and then some and still come in when I'm done at well under what the hull alone is worth.


----------



## reedjj

jealous!


----------



## Country Dave

_Very cool brother,

I’m not a big carpet guy ether. I had it on my 1448 and it worked out ok but it was top of the line pontoon boat carpet. I think the look, feel and durability of seadek is going to work good for me. Rhino lining or alike on the floor and seadek on the front and rear decks.  _


----------



## Badbagger

Seadeck is pretty nice. Fabricator is a dealer and I'm thinking about doing a small helm pad for some added comfort :mrgreen: 
Reed, you've got a sweet G3 my friend!


----------



## Badbagger

Stopped by the fabricators this morning on the way to the doc and glad I did since he was about to call me so it worked out. They're TIG welding everything. He expressed a serious concern about welding up the side panels to cover the ribs. There is so much heat that is transferred during the process his primary concern was the aluminum warping even though it's .125 thick. When he welded the trolling motor mount on the front deck, I saw what he was talking about. An area about 1' away where they cut the hole for the anchor box showed a lot of bowed aluminum and the heat transfer bowed it even with a very heavy duty support brace under it. Over a 10" span it bowed out about 3/8" of an inch. He's not sweating that and they'll straighten that out. His concern was after welding the side panels into place was that the heat transfer will follow the path of the least resistance which happens to be between the ribs since there's about 18" of space between the ribs so I'd end up with side panels that would be warped. Not going to happen. The second option was to use rivets and over time those develop issues and need to be replaced and if I were painting the interior of the hull, no issues but I'm going with Linex so rivets are out. On all 3 of my G3 boats, I had rivets that held the floor in place work loose and screwing them into place isn't the best of all options out there either.
So make a long story, as much as I liked the idea of covering up the ribs it's not the best thing to do. Experience tells me that rivets would cause problems as the water on the flats kicks up now and then and the boat will take a pretty good pounding.

They'll be finishing her up tomorrow or possibly later today so the Etec will be off next week and then it's off to Linex.
Finished fab photos to come once she's home.

Bagger out


----------



## Pweisbrod

I'm surprised to hear that he thinks that. As a former tig welder, you have the ability to do some pretty "cold" welds. Especially if you do them an inch or so at a time and move to a different area of the project. A certification test I passed at 19 to weld oil refinery gear required me to weld two 1/2 inch thick plates together without melting a wax line drawn on the metal about 2 inches from the weld. I think your fabricator could do it, it would just take a lot of time. Warp would be incredibly minimal at absolute worst if he did small welds on different areas of the project allowing each weld to cool to room temp before returning to that area. 

That said, I'm just a knucklehead!


----------



## Country Dave

_No rivets bro,

The wire feed welder works good and much less heat. But hay I think the ribs give that boat it's character.  _


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks for the input and much appreciated. I don't know much about welding but even if it "might not" warp or if there was "minimal warping", it's something I would just not be happy with and no sense to take a chance and kick myself in the azz down the road. Thanks Dave and he did mention a couple of options but told me it "might" or "might not" but wanted me to be aware of it and said it's a cosmetic issue with the warping if there was any and true indeed but covering the ribs in the first place was for cosmetic reasons.


----------



## Pweisbrod

I hear that, no sense screwing up the boat. We want pictures!


----------



## Badbagger

Hopefully completed fabrication photos tomorrow or by mid-day Saturday for certain. Not going to risk doing anything to screw up the beast.
Finally got a name picked out and it'll be revealed once the build is completed with the final photos.


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> Hopefully completed fabrication photos tomorrow or by mid-day Saturday for certain. Not going to risk doing anything to screw up the beast.
> Finally got a name picked out and it'll be revealed once the build is completed with the final photos.




_Can we guess. I say “Ark of the covenant” :LOL2: _


----------



## Country Dave

_BB,

Give us a hint on the name brother. I bet I can figure it out. :LOL2: _


----------



## Badbagger

Lol... I'd give you a $100 bill if you did!


----------



## bigwave

Hey BB, I like the fact that your sticking to true naval tradition.......you never reveal the name until you finish the boat. Never change the name, bad luck [-X hmmmm that being said......could we guess.......?


Better than Dave's :mrgreen:


----------



## Badbagger

Sure yall can guess all day long but won't be revealed till she's ready to get wet.


----------



## bigwave

Same with me......I am real close to splashing mine......she will be christened with silver bullets and blood........ :lol:


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> Lol... I'd give you a $100 bill if you did!



_Ok all good but give us a clue at least. _ :LOL2:


----------



## Paul Marx

My guess would be .........................Miss Lotta Nookie =D>


----------



## Badbagger

"Clueless" - Moving on, my seats came in today and here's a crappy cell phone pic. Planning on mounts for my Garmin GPSMAP 720S and presently price shopping on the Lowrance HDS GEN2 12 Touch. Garmin will be my primary GPS and the Lowrance used for down and side imaging. Called the fabricator too late on Friday so I've got to wait for Monday for an update and pickup time. Etec gets pulled Wednesday and I'll start to prep the beast for Linex the following Wednesday which will take a week. Should be picking up the trolling motor soon. Since these electronics are so damn sensitive I'm rethinking electrical and will probably end up with 4 batteries. One dedicated for starting only, two house batteries for the trolling motor and bilge pump and misc other things and then a 4th house battery strictly for the Garmin and Lowrance units. Going to be battery heavy :shock:


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> "Clueless" - Moving on, my seats came in today and here's a crappy cell phone pic. Planning on mounts for my Garmin GPSMAP 720S and presently price shopping on the Lowrance HDS GEN2 12 Touch. Garmin will be my primary GPS and the Lowrance used for down and side imaging. Called the fabricator too late on Friday so I've got to wait for Monday for an update and pickup time. Etec gets pulled Wednesday and I'll start to prep the beast for Linex the following Wednesday which will take a week. Should be picking up the trolling motor soon. Since these electronics are so damn sensitive I'm rethinking electrical and will probably end up with 4 batteries. One dedicated for starting only, two house batteries for the trolling motor and bilge pump and misc other things and then a 4th house battery strictly for the Garmin and Lowrance units. Going to be battery heavy :shock:




_I had 4 batters on my 17 MAKO center console but it was overkill. You need to have 2 deep cycle batteries for your trolling motor because it’s a 24 volt system. Those have to be standalone because you’re going to connect them in series so you have 24 volts. You don’t want to run anything else but the trolling motor off of them. The other 2 batteries should be on a switch. Don’t separate them. Run everything to and from a busbar. _


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks Dave!


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> Thanks Dave!



_All good bro,

You could probably get away with one cranking battery. As long as the motor is running you’re not going to be running the battery down. In fact I believe the E-tec has like a 130 amp alternator. Plenty enough to run you’re accessories and charge/maintain battery voltage when running. If you have to batteries on a switch, when you’re not running but want to run accessories, just switch to one battery and back to both when cranking. This way you will never run one of the batters down. _


----------



## Badbagger

That's the current plan :mrgreen:


----------



## Badbagger

Here's a new update. The boat is basically done and they're waiting on a couple of sets of piano hinges which should have arrived earlier today. Here's some updated photos of all the fab work. Etec is coming off tomorrow morning and she's off to Sarasota next week for Linex.
More pics to follow once I get her back but fabricator shot these for me earlier today.


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey brother it’s looking awesome congratulations; 
The rear deck in front of the motor does open or is it fixed? _


----------



## Badbagger

It will fold forward towards the bow and thanks.


----------



## Country Dave

_It looks like it will just clear the corner caps. 
Very cool that the fuel tank is under the front deck. That’s going to help for sure. _


----------



## Badbagger

It had better damn clear lol and yes the weight will be a BIG BIG help. I talked or PM'd Tabman over on tht and giving some thought to adding a set of Self Leveling Tab here: https://www.bennetttrimtabs.com/cataloghome.php

BUT, before I do I'm going to run the boat as is and then run with say 100# of sand in the new anchor box which will bring the bow down more and if that helps and it should, I'll add the tabs.


----------



## Country Dave

_I understand the concept or at least I think I do. :LOL2: 

I would like to see some reviews of this product from real people that have purchased and installed them. I’m not saying they won’t work, they probably will. I just really don’t know much about them. It looks like they are spring loaded within the actuators. Which means unlike conventional trim taps they would have constant down force on them. I don’t like that part. I guess it really depends on how much down force they have. 

If I understand the concept the down force is there all of the time until the pressure from the water flowing by them at higher speeds forces them upward. That’s cool but here is the problem, at lower speeds you’re going to be dragging two 14x20 inch plates below the water line. Parasitic drag = not good. :LOL2: 
Besides if you’re trying to float skinny and they hang down at rest and low sped like I think they do, that’s going to inhibit you’re ability to get skinny. Like I said, that’ how I think they work but again I’m not sure. _


----------



## jeffh1973

I have the same boat, a 1996 1872MV with a 90 Johnson. It would porpoise at high speed if I tried to trim it even with the whaletail on the motor. I called SeaArk and talked to a engineer that told me to get rid of the tail and put trim tabs on the transom. He said to put 2 inch aluminum angle between the first and second outside rakes. This is what I did: I put a 21 gallon fuel tank and all the batteries up front like your fuel tank, removed the whaletail, and installed the gas charged automatic adjusting smart tabs. I now can run 45 mph with gear and two men trimmed up out of the water. I plan on posting my project when time and money allow me to purchase other materials. My tank and batteries are temporaried in and I can't make up my mind between wood floor or coughing up the greenbacks for aluminum.
I wish the trim tabs could have been welded on, but the smart tabs were well worth the $150.


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks Jeff ! Would you post a photo or two or three of what you're referring to?

MUCH appreciated.


----------



## jeffh1973

Sure, I would be glad to. It will take me a couple of days, sorry. Below is a link to the company for info and for our size boat they are on ebay for $121 with free shipping(part # SX9510-60)
www.nauticusinc.com


----------



## bigwave

Hey BB for running 3/4 to WOT those smart tabs are good.....slow speed they do nothing really......IMO if your going to put tabs on the boat I would suggest forking out the extra $ for the electric tabs.......the reason being is if you have one of your fat buddies aka Dave :shock: on one side of the boat and a stiff headwind you can force the boat to plane level......the smart tabs will not do that. My friend has them and he says they are fine when he runs, but he wishes he could force the tabs to stay in the up position or down position. I would run the boat first then decide if you even need them. Just my two cents. The boat is looking good buy the way....with the linex on it should look even better. If your in the area when you drop the boat off, come in a say hi......I would bet you could find something in our store for the boat, cheaper too. Our shop is only an hour from sarasota.


----------



## Country Dave

_Jeff I think the dereference was probably more to do with putting the 2 inch angel between the rakes, moving the 21 gallon fuel tank and batters up front than anything else. Please don’t get me wrong I’m not saying this is not a good product or they won’t work I’m just saying if they have constant down force it’s going to cause some drag. 
Do they angel down at rest and if so how much? _


----------



## Country Dave

_For once I agree with bigwave. :LOL2: 
I would run the boat first before you make any decisions or investment in trim taps. O yeh 6ft 215lbs only cetin parts are fat. :mrgreen: _


----------



## jeffh1973

Bigwave's friend's boat may be different than ours, but he makes a good point about the big buddy. The size of the 1872 makes this boat very stable and it would take a very big person to make a real difference. As for the slow speeds I didn't have any issues to rectify, porpoising only happend at the higher speeds. The smart tabs are self adjusting and will adjust individually helping the boat to level out, I'm sure to a certain limitations. With your 40 hp you may noy have any issues at all to deal with, but I did with my 90 hp. By the way SeaArk told me that the max hp is 140 with remote steer and 80 with tiller steer and sent me a new Coast Guard sticker free of charge.


----------



## jeffh1973

Dave, you could very well be right, but I didn't state it very clear I used the trim tabs instead of the angle. Sorry about my writing skills. I should have done one thing at a time so I would know exactly, but I was going on the word of a SeaArk engineer. He also told me they put pods on all the new boats, but he liked the angle better.
Back to the tabs, they can be adjusted for different at rest angle.


----------



## bigwave

Country Dave said:


> _For once I agree with bigwave. :LOL2:
> I would run the boat first before you make any decisions or investment in trim taps. O yeh 6ft 215lbs only cetin parts are fat. :mrgreen: _



Hey Dave you know that I am joking, but I still cant wait for the rumble in the bay.......here tarpon tarpon tarpon.......snook snook, I will leave the catfish for you and BB........... :lol: Both of you guys are doing outstanding jobs on your tins. =D>


----------



## Country Dave

bigwave said:


> Country Dave said:
> 
> 
> 
> _For once I agree with bigwave. :LOL2:
> I would run the boat first before you make any decisions or investment in trim taps. O yeh 6ft 215lbs only cetin parts are fat. :mrgreen: _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dave you know that I am joking, but I still cant wait for the rumble in the bay.......here tarpon tarpon tarpon.......snook snook, I will leave the catfish for you and BB........... :lol: Both of you guys are doing outstanding jobs on your tins. =D>
Click to expand...


_Yes of course Brian, it’s all in good fun. I enjoy the banter. Thanks for the vote of confidence and I would fish with you anytime. :mrgreen: _


----------



## Country Dave

jeffh1973 said:


> Dave, you could very well be right, but I didn't state it very clear I used the trim tabs instead of the angle. Sorry about my writing skills. I should have done one thing at a time so I would know exactly, but I was going on the word of a SeaArk engineer. He also told me they put pods on all the new boats, but he liked the angle better.
> Back to the tabs, they can be adjusted for different at rest angle.




_Thanks Jeff,
I believe BB is going with a 115 HP E-TEC. He will have to see how it behaves. _


----------



## Country Dave

_BB we won’t updates and pics brother. :LOL2: _


----------



## Badbagger

Hey Dave, will do. Pulled the engine this morning. I've got to do some cleaning out of things and take the shop vac to her. I'll do that in the morning, it's cold as hell up here now - it's 58 degrees. I am SO SPOILED by South Florida weather and the blood thinned way out. Once I get her cleaned up, I'll mount up a seat and snap some pics in the morning. Linex appt confirmed for next Wednesday. May have an issue with scheduling my painter so may have to rethink things there. He's busy as hell and season hasn't hit yet.

I'm fabbing up some anchor pins and need to find some 3/4" mounting clips - pic attached. Any idea where to find these gems ?

BB


----------



## Country Dave

_Yeh man things are busy for sure,
Not sure on the mounting clips. They look just like the mounting brackets for holding stern lamp when not plugged in._


----------



## Badbagger

Bingo, just what they are I had a look. I've got 4 of them on the boat but they're too small in diameter. I'll find some, great thought Dave!


----------



## bigwave

Hey BB I think I stock those clips......I will check in the morning......I know I have the clips that will accommodate a brush or gaff and I am pretty sure I have the ones that will hold that light.


----------



## Badbagger

Outstanding, let me know. I need them to accept a 3/4" diameter. Using these for stickpin anchors actually. Found some online but let me know what cha have. Also need a couple of packages of 3/8 x 15' black floating anchor line.

PM me with info and price.
For shipping, I'm in zip 32343

Just lemme know and a contact number for the store.


----------



## Badbagger

bigwave said:


> Hey BB I think I stock those clips......I will check in the morning......I know I have the clips that will accommodate a brush or gaff and I am pretty sure I have the ones that will hold that light.



Brian, the clips are to hold some shallow water anchors I"m making. They'll need to hold a 3/4 diameter rod and needem to be fairly stout.
*ALSO, looking for the following steering wheel* to replace what I took off, here's all the info I can find and I can NOT find it online for sale.

Schmitt Marine Steering Wheel - Stella Fantasy Wheel - Manufacturers P/N PU011101


----------



## Badbagger

Well here's a few pics. and a trial mounting run of my seats. Not bad, I love it when a plan comes together. Been stripping crap off the boat for the past 3 hours and done for today. Time to get other stuff done. Etec was pulled yesterday. Pulling a few more things here and there and I'll be straight and ready for Linex and paint next. Excuse the crappy cell phone pics :LOL2:


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey very cool bro,
Are you going to be running a jack plate and hydraulic steering? _


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks Dave. Jury is out on the jack plate and steering. Not certain how much the jack plate would help since I'm not running a tunnel and I haven't researched the hydraulic steering yet. Any thoughts on that without spending an arm and leg and giving up my first born? Boat currently has standard mechanical steering. Oh wait, maybe you'll donate to the cause ? :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> Thanks Dave. Jury is out on the jack plate and steering. Not certain how much the jack plate would help since I'm not running a tunnel and I haven't researched the hydraulic steering yet. Any thoughts on that without spending an arm and leg and giving up my first born? Boat currently has standard mechanical steering. Oh wait, maybe you'll donate to the cause ? :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:



_ :LOL2: Jack plate will help if you want to run with or without a tunnel hull. There resalable at around $800 problem is you really need to run a baystar hydraulic steering system with it. Lowering and raising the jack plate with a conventional steering cable is problematic. 
The cable doesn’t want to flex for the travel. Baystar hydraulic steering kit is a little less than $500 So an investment of $1300 ish. Tell you what I will help you put some blood on the boat. _


----------



## Badbagger

What a guy, gee thanks bro :lol:


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> What a guy, gee thanks bro :lol:


 :mrgreen: _
Hey anything I can do to help. _


----------



## Badbagger

Well I got up with the folks at Bob's on their jack plates and asked about running them with conventional steering and their engineering team responded indicating they've never had issues but your point is well taken. With 4 batteries and an external oil tank, I don't have the room for the pump on their standard jack plate since it's an external pump. Their new Action Jack Plate however has an internal pump and they recommend a 6" setback for my setup.

Decisions and just what I need to do, spend MORE. Thanks Dave lmfao [-X


----------



## Country Dave

_Sorry brother, :LOL2: 
I got the CMC fully self contained. My friend has the same one on his 22 Mako with a 150 opty pop and loves it. It’s built like a brick shit house. _


----------



## Badbagger

Good deal, where'd ya buy it from? I need to check out others aside from Bob's.


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> Good deal, where'd ya buy it from? I need to check out others aside from Bob's.



_I want to say I bought it through Cabelas. Like $800 ish. _


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks Dave, when I get in from work I'll do some checking and more reading. Local board members also HIGHLY recommend one. Boat is NOT a tunnel but folks at Bob's still recommend one.

BB


----------



## bigwave

Those are some real nice looking jackplates boys............standing by :beer: opcorn:


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> Thanks Dave, when I get in from work I'll do some checking and more reading. Local board members also HIGHLY recommend one. Boat is NOT a tunnel but folks at Bob's still recommend one.
> 
> BB



_Good morning bro,

It would be almost pointless to have a tunnel and not get the motor up, but that doesn’t mean a non tunnel hull can’t benefit from a jack plate. A tunnel hull will let you run shallower than a conventional fiberglass flats boat but it doesn’t necessarily float any shallower. That’s why so many of us our going to the tins because first and foremost they are so much lighter than there fiberglass counterparts. Therefore they float and run shallower. The other benefit of a tunnel is it lets you get the boat up on plane in shallower water because the tunnel allows water to free flow back to the motor; in fact it helps funnel the water back and pushes it upwards so the prop can have something to bite. 

Tunnel hulls are bad ass for skinny water but a non tunnel flat bottom tin or a mod V tin with just a little bit of deadrise will outperform most fiberglass tunnels everyday of the week and twice on Sunday, but we need to still get the motor up. If there is any downside to a jack plate it would be a reduction in water flow for the cooling system. You just have to watch the pisser/telltale and make sure it’s spraying. 
Some guys have the lower unit modified for a low water pick up, it really depends on how shallow you run. I was running my 1448 in about 6 inches of water. I’m going to see how the 1752 does. I might let Bob’s do my low water pic up. Another $600 Hey its only money. :LOL2: _


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks Dave, well decided to bite the bullet on a jack plate. I have to get the version with an internal pump. With 4 batteries and an external oil tank, I"m running out of room in the stern. Atlas looks decent and pretty popular BUT seems they have their issues from my reading.
Looks like I'll go with a Bob's Action Jackplate. Found it for $865 plus tax and shipping in state. Working with the folks at jmsonline.net on a price match and I won't pay tax. Just need to hunt a water pressure gauge next. Spent the afternoon emailing Bob's Tech Support and other boat related stuff...


----------



## Country Dave

_Very cool BB,
My friend has been running the CMC from T-H marine for almost four years now and hasn’t had any issues. It’s a fully self-contained electrical hydraulic. Electrical motor running a hydraulic pump. He’s running a Merc 150 HP optimax or optipop as many reefer to them. :LOL2: Anyway I believe that motor weights somewhere around the 450lbs range. A good 50lbs more than my Yamaha so I got the same one. _

https://www.cabelas.com/product/CMC-PL-65-Transom-Jack-Plates-by-T-H-Marine/700020.uts?Ntk=AllProducts&searchPath=%2Fcatalog%2Fsearch.cmd%3Fform_state%3DsearchForm%26N%3D0%26fsch%3Dtrue%26Ntk%3DAllProducts%26Ntt%3DJack%2Bplate%26WTz_l%3DHeader%253BSearch-All%2BProducts%26x%3D14%26y%3D2&Ntt=Jack+plate&WTz_l=Header%3BSearch-All+Products


----------



## Badbagger

Well played a bit today removing a few things like the fuel gauge (pain in the azz in tight quarters and big mitts). I'm now wondering on my jack plate. I do like the thought of a self contained unit with the pump built into the unit. However, of some concern is the fact that the pump is so close to the salt water and will be exposed and get WET. On the standard units with the separate pump, Bob's recommends they be placed in a DRY area. Now my wondering.... with 4 batteries and an external oil tank I am running out of storage room. I'm thinking I can place the hydraulic pump under the console next to the external oil tank. My question IF anyone knows is the size of the pump. I'm wondering IF the pump will fit into a battery box? Say a group 27 or group 31.

Also decided to add to additional gauges. Hour meter on the console and also a water pressure gauge for the jack plate. Just kind of put some circles on the attached pic. Going to cut the console Monday or Tuesday before the run to Sarasota. Last minute decision :LOL2:


----------



## Country Dave

_I finally finished prepping, paint tomorrow. :mrgreen: 

Brother the pump is sealed up in a thick case of CC machined aluminum, you could submerge it and water won’t get in. See if there are any revues out there on them. My buddy fishes mostly salt like me and like I said, going on four years now and no issues. 

I keep forgetting the E-TEC’s are two strokes. It’s just a lot simpler not to have another external pump and reservoir. Even though the pumps and reservoir aren’t huge if you’re going to mount them under the console then you now have a hydraulic line issue. You’re going to have to get longer lines and then run them though a rigging tube. 
If you’re going to get a Jack plate with an external pump you should keep the pump/reservoir as close to the Jack plate as possible. I would move batteries forward. _


----------



## Country Dave

_P.S Good call on the water pressure gauge, I don’t think I would be too concerned about the hobbs meter. _


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks Dave. I can move the batteries forward about 4 to 5' under the console which should keep more weight off the stern even if only a few ft.


----------



## Badbagger

Well boat is stripped down as much as it's going to get. Finished up today. I've spent a couple of days second guessing myself on color for paint and she's going on Wednesday so I've gotta decide.

First thought was all white like the attached pic of the G3 I just sold and still will be to a point. She'll have a black linex rub rail. Been toying with the idea of painting the top half of the sides similar to Dave and undecided on color. At one point I'd been tossing around fighting lady yellow. Just snapped this pic and here's another members boat.

Thoughts or suggestions welcomed.


----------



## Country Dave

_All personal preference bro,

I’ve always like classic white but I wanted to mix it up a little. The blue is the same color I painted my Mako with. I’m going to stencil the name in white on the blue strip so it will highlight the contrast. __ Yes I like big motors :LOL2: _


----------



## Badbagger

It'll look great Dave!


----------



## Badbagger

Well just an update. Made the decision to stick with classic white, it's timeless and a pretty safe bet. Here's a couple of shots of the green monster hooked up to the truck and ready to role out of here at 3 am to Sarasota. Also placed my order for a Bob's Action Jackplate with a 6" setback so we're rolling. Linex and paint should be about a week. Paid the Etec 115 off earlier today so little by little. Once she's back from the trip, time to start. Also ordered a new steering wheel to spruce up the console and John from Florida Marine Plastics is going to hook me up with custom rod holders and a new black top for my console made from Starboard in black.

Then it'll be time to hook up my Garmin GPSMAP 720 and order the Lowrance 12 Touch unit and a top for some shade.


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey bro that is one hell of a boat,

It’s going to come out great. You’re rolling. I salute you getting up at 3 to run to Sarasota. :USA1: Get some sleep. O and plenty of pics please. :mrgreen: _


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks Dave.. hell it's 1:30 am and sipping on a cup of coffee. We'll be out of here before 3. :mrgreen:


----------



## Badbagger

Well we made it back. 11 hours and 45 minutes round trip including the old rest room and gas breaks and going over the boat with Brian at Sarasota Linex. Now the wait begins, it'll be 2 weeks or possibly 3 but a completely different boat when she's done. They use the new Linex 650 material for boats and the stuff is indestructible. Same stuff they run on the hurricane hunter vehicles.


----------



## bigwave

Man o man, I cant wait till the linex goes on. The things we do for our tins......nice to know linex is in sarasota for future mod.


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey man that will be really cool,

Now just don’t get any funny ides and start hunting hurricanes. :LOL2: 2 ta 3 weeks is going to drive you crazy. The anticipation of driving up and seeing it for the first time with the Line-X is going to be off the chart. I think it’s going to look great but more importantly its tuff. _


----------



## Badbagger

I've been through Andrew so I ain't huntin no canes lmoa [-X They do top notch work. Here's a photo of a Young skiff they did. Same color for the beast, off white.


----------



## Country Dave

_That is so badass,

The first time I scratch my paint I’m going to wish I did that. The up side is, the only thing on the inside of my boat that really has paint on it is the front bulkhead and the sides from the floor up to the rail. The aluminum floor will have duraliner, Line-X or alike. The front and rear decks are going to have Seadek “snow camo” on them. :mrgreen: _


----------



## Badbagger

That will look great on your boat. I'm going to use a SeaDek pad on the console right above the cooler kind of like the attached pic and have the name of the boat on the cover. May also do a SeaDek helm pad. The damn Linex is indestructible.
Two long ass drives but worth it in the end.


----------



## Badbagger

Need an opinion. On the inside of the hull where the step up is to the front deck, I'm seriously considering having them do a Linex stencil in a dark gray or black to tie things in. I took their stenicl and played for 15 minutes in photoshop and this is pretty much what I'd end up with.

Yes, no or ?


----------



## bigwave

Wow :shock: that finish is killer......My head is spinning between you and Dave.....that snow pattern looks killer too.......either one of ya'll have a few thousand or 10 you don't need....... :mrgreen:


----------



## Badbagger

Lol, I'm spending a few pennies but if I have anything sitting around.. :LOL2:


----------



## Bass n flats

Badbagger said:


> Need an opinion. On the inside of the hull where the step up is to the front deck, I'm seriously considering having them do a Linex stencil in a dark gray or black to tie things in. I took their stenicl and played for 15 minutes in photoshop and this is pretty much what I'd end up with.
> 
> Yes, no or ?



YES! It will really finish it off nicely. Boat is looking great


----------



## Country Dave

_I think that will look badass,
I love snook. You can have one made out of Seadek too. _


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks much, I thought it would tie things together but always like opinions. All it takes is money :LOL2:


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> Thanks much, I thought it would tie things together but always like opinions. All it takes is money :LOL2:




_ :LOL2: Yeh man, enough time and enough money we can do anything. _


----------



## Badbagger

Indeed, here's the actual snook they have to use. The other was me and a snook I made in photoshop, but this is a whole lot better.


----------



## bigwave

I like it. =D>


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks Big :mrgreen: 

Just got my quote for my Lowrance HDS 12 Touch unit and will be mounting the transducer on the jackplate.
$3,397.97 with transducers, transducer shield and jackplate mount. Anyone have a few pennies I can borrow lol ?


----------



## Country Dave

_Lowrance is the bomb; the touch screen wouldn’t work for me though. I always have fish slime and blood on my hands. :mrgreen: _


----------



## Badbagger

Country Dave said:


> _Lowrance is the bomb; the touch screen wouldn’t work for me though. I always have fish slime and blood on my hands. :mrgreen: _



You and me both. My Garmin is a touch screen as well so I've learned to keep a clean rag close by at all times.


----------



## Badbagger

The big white truck just dropped off my new steering wheel, no boat here to put it on and called BBG Electronics and ordered the HDS 12 Gen2 Touch.


----------



## Country Dave

_Nice, =D> 

That is too funny that you would choose that one. 
I’ve got one of those in “guess what color” white. I will post a pic tonight when I get home. _


----------



## bigwave

Oh yea, well I got you both beat here is my steering wheel...........golly I crack myself up. :lol:


----------



## Badbagger

You're just not right lmao. Finally going over the list of "stuff to do/order" and the list is now much shorter and I can see the light at the end of the tunnel. Damn good thing, running out of cash :LOL2: 

Couple of batteries
New set of gauges
Need 1 more charger for the 4th house battery
Custom Starboard work
Battery Switches
SeaDeck
Some new decals
New TM plug receptacle

That'll eat up another $700... friggin battery alone for the AGM is $300 plus a new starting battery - check, kiss $100 good by lol.


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> You're just not right lmao. Finally going over the list of "stuff to do/order" and the list is now much shorter and I can see the light at the end of the tunnel. Damn good thing, running out of cash :LOL2:
> 
> Couple of batteries
> New set of gauges
> Need 1 more charger for the 4th house battery
> Custom Starboard work
> Battery Switches
> SeaDeck
> Some new decals
> New TM plug receptacle
> 
> That'll eat up another $700... friggin battery alone for the AGM is $300 plus a new starting battery - check, kiss $100 good by lol.




_Break Out Another Thousand. 
B O A T_ :LOL2:


----------



## Country Dave

bigwave said:


> Oh yea, well I got you both beat here is my steering wheel...........golly I crack myself up. :lol:



_I thought that was your paddle ………… _ :mrgreen:


----------



## Badbagger

Country Dave said:


> Badbagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're just not right lmao. Finally going over the list of "stuff to do/order" and the list is now much shorter and I can see the light at the end of the tunnel. Damn good thing, running out of cash :LOL2:
> 
> Couple of batteries
> New set of gauges
> Need 1 more charger for the 4th house battery
> Custom Starboard work
> Battery Switches
> SeaDeck
> Some new decals
> New TM plug receptacle
> 
> That'll eat up another $700... friggin battery alone for the AGM is $300 plus a new starting battery - check, kiss $100 good by lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Break Out Another Thousand.
> B O A T_ :LOL2:
Click to expand...


At this point, I've stopped counting lol but it's going to be done right and look decent :mrgreen:


----------



## Country Dave

_Yeh man I know the feeling and I’m right there with you on doing it right,

I’ve got some stuff stockpiled and a couple of things to pick up still. I’m going to the marine flee market tomorrow. I probably won’t by any stuff for the boat there but it’s cool to look around and sometimes I find some good fishing gear………………………. :mrgreen: _


----------



## Badbagger

Lol, I ran out of room in the garage and I've got a second pile going in the family room :LOL2: 
Back when I lived down that way, I was a regular at the flea market. Some decent stuff now and then
and cool to poke around.


----------



## Badbagger

Well out of boredom, I put together my stick anchor pin. I ordered the parts online and figure I saved about $45 vs buying a premade. Just need to let the 5200 cure and get some floating line from Academy Sports $4.99 for 15' and I'm good to go.


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> Lol, I ran out of room in the garage and I've got a second pile going in the family room :LOL2:
> Back when I lived down that way, I was a regular at the flea market. Some decent stuff now and then
> and cool to poke around.




_Yeh and the scenery is not bad ether if you know what I mean. :mrgreen: _


----------



## Badbagger

Well FINALLY opened up the HDS 12 Touch since it's a birthday present and today's the day. The damn thing is HUGE and really easy to navigate screen to screen with. Bought the 83/200 transducer along with the LSS-2 transducer for side scan.
This and my Garmin GPSMAP 720 will give me two onboard GPS systems and if you want to count my phone, 3 total. I've got a lot to play with while I wait on my Ark.

Sorry for the crappy cell pics.


BB


----------



## Country Dave

_Bro that’s bad ass,
Congratulations =D> _


----------



## bigwave

Country Dave said:


> _Bro that’s bad ass,
> Congratulations =D> _


x2, BB that chart looks real nice.....when you buy any of the new lowrance, do they come with that chart? The detail from the pic looks killer. You might just be changing my mind with lowrance.


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks and yes, Insight Mapping is included. This thing is killer. Made by Navico, the same company who build the Simrads.
These are basically exactly the same as their Simrad counterparts. The ONLY difference is the Simrads use a beefier internal frame structure to "make it heaver and seem beefier". The components are identical. This is from the mouths of in house techs at Navico.


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks Dave, really impressed with this unit and I've played with it for about 30 minutes in the demo mode. It does everything except make scrambled eggs :LOL2:


----------



## Country Dave

Man too bad I love scrambled eggs. :LOL2:


----------



## Badbagger

Lol hey, I haven't read the manual yet and it will surely tell you where you can find them. Hell it tells you where the nearest fuel point is and where there's fuel.... there be eggs :LOL2:


----------



## bigwave

Since you have the time invested in this unit, what is the best unit for my big boat......I know the garmin technology say up to a couple of years ago. I will be getting the dust off of my 21 center console in a couple of weeks. I need to find a new gps/chartplotter for it, but dont really want to pony up that much for the 12" screen. I would say a 6" screen would be fine. 

P.S. Hey BB you got a pic of you in a white shirt and camo pants......it would be real funny to see a triple threat snook avitars.........come on man we could be 'The Three Snooketeers............... :mrgreen:


----------



## Badbagger

I'd go with the HDS Gen2 7 Touch - My source has them for $1609 shipped with the Side Scan Transducer and the 83/200 Sonar Transducer. If you don't need the SS Transducer, $1400 and that's a shipped price. A really sweet setup. Exactly the same as mine but in a 7" unit. Lol, I don't have the photo like that but damn it man, give me a little time and it's going to happen! I also have a Garmin GPSMPA 720 which I'll be using for strictly GPS, nice unit indeed but I wanted Side Scan capability and Garmin does not offer it and HB in Saltwater is prolly not such a good thing from my research and the Lowrance has a better image.


----------



## Country Dave

_The three amigos? _ :LOL2:


----------



## Badbagger

Country Dave said:


> _The three amigos? _ :LOL2:[/quote
> 
> LMFAO


----------



## Badbagger

After going back and forth with tabman on tht forums aka Tom from Bennett Corporation, I decided to go ahead and give these tabs a shot. I know that the SeaArks tend to porpoise at higher speeds and the 4 blade prop and tabs should resolve that, I want to keep the bow down as much as possible and the tabs will do that. They'll improve the hole shot but the Etec will make that happen all on it's own, they'll help get the boat on plane faster and she'll plane at slower speeds and lastly, with over 300 lbs of batteries in or fairly close to the stern, keeping the stern as high as possible is important and these will help with that. At $140, hard to pass on and I've spent more than that for a meal. I couldn't find any reviews on these, they're too new. However, I did read a LOT of reviews on the Smart Tabs and they do work well for the most part. The biggest complaints were related to poor construction. The Bennett tabs are a big step above the Smart Tabs in construction. Ordered the SLT10 tabs.

https://www.bennetttrimtabs.com/catalog.php?vID=274


----------



## Country Dave

_Bro I know it’s not a money thing but why don’t you water test her first when you’re done and if you have an issues with porpoising add the tabs. That’s the only way you’re going to know if it made any measureable deference. 
I don’t think you’re going to have an issue, and most of the time porpoising is a result of the boat not being trimmed right. Just a thought bro, you can always add them later. _


----------



## Badbagger

I'm going to run her first without them and see what happens. But based on a lot of research and talking to Ken at Prop Gods, he gets a whole lot of folks with these tanks swapping props out etc due to porpoising. Same same on the Etec owners group site that I frequent. If it's straight, I can return them and if not I'll install them. In the past year plus of researching SeaArk boats, it's a fairly common issue. Bennett sells to SeaArk direct and they install a whole lot of these at the factory. But back to your post, thank you =D>


----------



## Country Dave

_Yeh bro all good,

If anything you find you do need them and then install them, you’ll know how much they helped and that would be some good firsthand info for others. _


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey bro if you do end up having an issue with porpoising you may also want to consider negative trim wedges. 

I had to put them on my Mako. I just couldn’t get enough negative trim to keep the bow down. I think I got them from Bob’s. It was no accident I did it on porpoise………… :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: 
I kill myself. _


----------



## Badbagger

Hey thanks Dave. For grins I put my Garmin GPSMAP 720s next to the Lowrance 12 Touch. Jest a lil bit off difference in size :LOL2:


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> Hey thanks Dave. For grins I put my Garmin GPSMAP 720s next to the Lowrance 12 Touch. Jest a lil bit off difference in size :LOL2:



_Size does matter………………………….. :mrgreen: _


----------



## jeffh1973

Badbagger, I am posting the pics of the Smart tabs I installed on my Ark that I told you about. They made a difference on my boat. It had a whale tail on the motor and would porpoise with the small amount of trim. I have not did any mods to the boat yet except for the tabs and removing the tail, leaving the gas tank and motor battery in the back. As Dave stated too much trim will cause it to porpoise, but I get so much futher out of the water now, but the unexpected difference was in the turns. Here in Ky. some of the lakes are long and winding and the boat handles so much better with the high speed turns.The ride is not so pounding now that the tail is gone.
So, thats my two cents, trying things out in a methodical process is always best.
I will start my project in July and will start a thread. I have purchased quite a bit so far , But the fish are starting to bite. It looks like you are building one HIGH CLASS TIN. Great job.


----------



## jeffh1973

I put the wrong pic in the reply. Sorry, here is the right one.


----------



## Badbagger

Jeff, thanks for the compliments. This board is a great place to share a wealth of information just as you have done and it's a big help and confirms yet again everything I've learned over the past year about these beasts we own. Once I'm ready for the wet test, I'm going to make a few runs sans tabs and see how she runs and then if my suspicions are confirmed, install the tabs. You've got a great boat and setup and you're well on your way. Planning it all out a a BIG BIG part and I can attest to that. Without plans, a terrible thing happens lol: NOTHING. My boat has been prepped and primed. They've ordered paint and they'll get into it in a big way on Monday. Meanwhile, I've ordered a few more things including the tabs and playing with more ideas.

Be certain to start a thread on your build and let us all know =D>

BTW. what are you seeing speed wise at WOT on your beast?


----------



## jeffh1973

With two men and standard fishing gear 43 is all I can get, 39 before the tabs all by gps. I believe I can squeeze a 2 to 4 more mph out of her. My motor is a little low and the prop is a 18 pitch. SeaArk told me on these boats that the more HP the higher you motor can be lifted. Your Jack plate will make this very easy for you to play with.

Can't wait to see the paint.


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks Jeff, somewhat confirms my guesstimate on WOT with the 115. I'm guessing low 50's and that's plenty fast for me. Truth be told, I'll run the mid range more than not. More than anything, my goal is to keep the nose down and with the 4 blade prop that alone will help. All 3 of the G3's I owned pounded like hell in the chop and they were all fairly wet. I'll do a few test runs but I'm guessing that adding tabs will really help keep the nose down and the azz end higher since I'll have a LOT of battery weight in the boat. Even with 2 batteries in the console and the other 2 in the stern, Sea Ark consoles are placed fairly close to the transom, I'd guess about 6'. It should make for fewer trips to get the fillings checked after running through dirty water. 

:LOL2:


----------



## Country Dave

_Jeff great boat you got there bro. Good luck with your build,

I noticed in the pics that the taps are in the down position. If I understand the way these smart taps work then that is the default position and they only come up when the water pressure overcomes the spring force. I’m sure they work well, just as advertised. My only concern would be for a skinner water guy. Looks like they’re going to add a few inches of drat when drifting or poling over flat. 
Many flats anglers including myself go to great lengths to keep their boats light and minimize draft were ever possible. Have you had any issues with the taps in that respect? Thanks Dave. _


----------



## jeffh1973

Dave, I think they would be a problem for you guys on the flats or in skinny water. Just off the top of my head I think they would add about 6-8 inches. The pistons are gas charged and the at rest position is always the same, but the tab has 5 adjustment holes for pressure adjustment.


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks for that info Jeff and indeed, that would spell trouble out on the flats. It's often that I'll run through 2' or less.
My living room is looking like the stock room at West Marine.... here's proof... Just took this and still more stuff on the way.

Good thing the wife has a sense of humor =D>


----------



## jeffh1973

Badbagger, Do you know how deep your Ark sits in the water? I will measure mine when I get home. I think I have a water line about 8 inches up from the bottom at the back of the boat. 
By the looks of your living room you are really getting into your tin deep.


----------



## Badbagger

While I haven't had this particular boat wet, I've seen others and I'd agree with that measurement or darn close to it anyway.
You outta see my damn garage :mrgreen:


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> Thanks for that info Jeff and indeed, that would spell trouble out on the flats. It's often that I'll run through 2' or less.
> My living room is looking like the stock room at West Marine.... here's proof... Just took this and still more stuff on the way.
> 
> Good thing the wife has a sense of humor =D>



_I’d say she’s a saint. I’m sure her closet is full f shoes. :mrgreen: _


----------



## Badbagger

We have HER closet and his & HER closet :mrgreen:


----------



## nccatfisher

With the tabs installed where does that leave you to mount transducers, engine side or outside?


----------



## Badbagger

Change of plans and going with a set of Lenco Trim Tabs. The looks ez nuff to install and won't be in the way of my side scan transducer which will be on the jack plate.


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> Change of plans and going with a set of Lenco Trim Tabs. The looks ez nuff to install and won't be in the way of my side scan transducer which will be on the jack plate.



_Good call. =D> _


----------



## bigwave

I think you will be happy with the tabs, are you going electric or hydraulic? Either way you will be able to trim to zero and go as skinny as you want.
The electric tabs are a breeze to install.


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks, I'll be going Lenco. Easier to install and something I can do myself. No hydraulics to contend with, no possibility of leaks and no pumps to mount. The Lencos seem to be well received after all of my research and a call to Lenco yesterday.


----------



## Badbagger

Picked up a set of Lenco 12x12 tabs on fleabay with LED Kit and autoretract for a great price and literally saved hundreds. Another thing off the list.

:mrgreen:


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> Picked up a set of Lenco 12x12 tabs on fleabay with LED Kit and autoretract for a great price and literally saved hundreds. Another thing off the list.
> 
> :mrgreen:



_Sweet :mrgreen: 
You’re going to be happy with them bro. _


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks Dave. The folks at Lenco were really great. I called after my first email and they answered all of my questions. Then lil ole OCD me must have sent them 20 emails with questions which they answered within 10 minutes everytime. The tabs ran me $605 shipped. They list out at over $1k. Found them on Iboats for $750 and then on fleabay so couldn't beat it.

Still a few more things to go but getting there!


----------



## Badbagger

Next up, electrical. My favorite thing - NOT [-X 

With that said, looking for suggestions and help. When it comes to electrical, I'm just straight up dumb as dirt :LOL2: 
I'm going to have 4 batteries - 1 will be a 24V system strictly for the trolling motors and nothing else and they're deep cycle.
Next up will be an AGM battery, strictly for my Garmin GPS and the Lowrance HDS Touch - and again, nothing else. Lastly, cranking battery. I will connect the bilge pump and the electrical for the trim tabs here, boat electrical for lights etc. Basically, I have 2 electrical systems so I'll treat those separately. For the trolling motors, these will have there own charger Promariner Protournament 3 bank and I'll double up on one set of leads.

House and Cranking batteries will have their own charger and again, I'll double up on a set of leads from the charger. Speaking strictly for the charging and house battery, what kind of battery switch if any should be installed and secondly, should I install and ACR ? I've read a little, little enough to be dangerous :LOL2: 

So spread the knowledge around lol. I think I've got the fuse box and separate line figured out with a buss box which I'll hook my electronics to. The battery switch would be strictly for the cranking and house battery. The two trolling motor batteries still hold a decent charge and not really worried if I run out of juice on those. Cranking and house batteries will be new. Sears Platinum AGM Group 31 and a Deka Cranking Battery Group 27.

Thanks


----------



## Flounder9.75

Bagger 
I've been watching your build on here and it looks great.( I saw some other stuff on the Pensacola Fishing Forum.)
Anyway With all the work your doing i thought you might want to add some more Bling. This platform was on a 2072 Sea Ark so it should bolt right on your 1872. 
The only reason I'm not keeping it, beside I pole from the front of the boat is it won't fit in my garage. I'm asking 500.00 and i'm in Mobile Al.


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks and it's something I'll keep in mind. It's nicely done =D>


----------



## Country Dave

_The trolling motor battery setup is easy. I’m not sure I totally understand what you want to do with the other batteries/system. You’re going to want to have both of you’re 12 volt trolling motor batteries up front and next to each other. They have to be side by side because you’re going to make a short cable that goes between them. One short cable from one of the positive battery post to the negative post of the other battery. 

Now you have a 24volt battery. You use the empty +Positive post from one battery and the empty –Negative post from the other battery and that goes to your breaker/on off switch for the trolling motor. These batteries DO NOT get connected to anything else. 
You also want them close to the trolling motor so you don’t have to have a long wiring run to the trolling motor. The extra weight up front isn’t going to hurt anything. Let me know what you’re trying to accomplish with your other batteries and I will see if I can help. _


----------



## Badbagger

Hey thanks Dave - TM batteries are cake. They're actually always charging and are at this moment. What I was trying to get right is the proper battery switch (Blue Sea) and the ACR so when the motor is running the alternator from the engine is charging the starting and house batteries. The boat will technically have two electrical systems - 24V for the TM and a 12V for everything else. I finally got it straight after a LOT of asking questions on THT and got my answers from an engineer there. I ordered two Blue Seas Switches (1 for 24V setup and a 2nd 4 way switch for the 12V system) and an ACR (Automatic Charging Relay) so the motor will charge the cranking and house batteries so no matter what, I'll always have at least one solid battery for starting if one dies on me. Then figuring out the proper AWG size for the electronics was another issue - Amp draw is fairly low but will add the trim tabs to that circuit and I couldn't find out the draw amperage wise. None the less, I went with 10 AWG wire from the house battery to the Blue Seas Fuse Box and then I'll hook up my Garmin GPS and the Lowrance HDS Touch to that. Once that mess is straight, I'll wire up the VHF to the fuse block. Took a LOT of reading and asking questions. Since engine output is 12V, cannot charge the 24V setup while I run but so be it.

Now I KNOW why I don't like electricity :LOL2: 

I'm a damn Private Investigator not a freaking marine electrician #-o


----------



## Country Dave

_Yes you have to look at it like that,

The TM batteries are a standalone and they will not be hooked up to the rest of the electrical system in anyway. I just keep my charger/tender on them when not in use. 

As far as the rest of the system yes a good battery switch is a must. I’ve always had good luck with Perko switches. You really don’t have to isolate the component that’s what the battery switch is for. Battery switch to the ALL position when engine is running and pick between position 1 and 2 when ENG is off. This way you always have a fresh battery when cracking. When cracking, back to the ALL position. 

I know a lot f guys install onboard chargers. I’m not one of them. :LOL2: what’s the point? You’re never going to use the charger when you’re using the boat unless you have a really really long extension cord. :LOL2: 
I just set my charger/tender on the floor hook up my leads/alligator clips and that’s it. I just don’t see the point. You’re adding extra weight to the boat and taking up space. Not to mention that charger is going to last a lot longer in your garage were there’s no salt water ETC Just my two cents. I will say this though keeping the tender on and not letting the batters go up and down really extends the battery life. _


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks Dave and yes, the damn chargers are WEIGHT. Both of mine total 18 lbs. Thanks god the Etec is LIGHT at 249 lbs.


----------



## Country Dave

_Wow that is light, my 115 weighs 401  _


----------



## shootandfish1

> The TM batteries are a standalone and they will not be hooked up to the rest of the electrical system in anyway. I just keep my charger/tender on them when not in use.





> The boat will technically have two electrical systems - 24V for the TM and a 12V for everything else




Hi guys, Slight hi-jack in progress.

I, too, am researching trolling motors and battery banks for my Seaark 2072. 

What about taking a page from the Bowfishing crowd, they carry the 1000-2000 watt Hondas/Yamaha's for running lights, ect.

Assuming one had room, a small genny hooked to a 2 bank charger could keep the TM batteries charged as needed for a reasonable amount of gas and generator run time. Weight-wise, the genny would equal about 1 decent battery.

I've been thinking about this for restricted lakes (10 hp and under).

Fred


----------



## Badbagger

While I'm waiting on the Ark, a few more things are showing up including the jack plate. Bob's Action Jackplate with a 6" set back and the pump is internal so no precious room taken up by the external pump. Room is going to be at a premium :LOL2:


----------



## Country Dave

_Very cool bro looks great. I like my CMC_ :mrgreen:


----------



## Country Dave

_BB you’ve got to be chopping at the bit,
When do you get her back? Have e they sent you ant pics or anything? _


----------



## Badbagger

That's an understatement! I should be heading back down to pick the boat up on Wednesday the 10th. He's taking the time to do it right and one part of me wants to see photos, the other part doesn't lol. Last I checked, they were going to start to completely strip the boat down on Monday. I took a LOT off the boat but they still want to strip it down more. He wasn't sure if they were going to paint the exterior first or linex the interior first. Regardless, it's one big azz boat to flip to paint the bottom etc. Think I'll check in for an update this morning. Exterior going to be white alumigrip, black rub rails and off white interior Linex 650.


----------



## Country Dave

_Brother it’s going to be sweet. 

I know it’s got to be tuff waiting. I so wish I would have Linexed the inside of mine instead of paint. I know the first time it gets scratched I’m going to be pissed. The outside I’m good, the steelflex and paint is fine. I’m going to use a Linex/Herculiner application on my floor. 

The front and rear decks are going to have Seadek on them so the only thing on the inside that is really only going to have paint on it is, the sides. Maybe some rod holders on both sides to keep stuff away from the paint. Brother I can’t way to see your boat when you get it back. You’re doing it right. :mrgreen: _


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks Dave and like you, I'm anal as hell and believe firmly in do it once, do it right. Cutting corners just does NOT work in the end, been there done that lol. I wouldn't sweat the paint since it's only on the sides, not by a long shot. The SeaDeck is some sweet stuff to say the least and I'll be using a bit of it myself on da beast. Rod holder's is something I'm really stuck on. I KNOW what I want BUT, just cannot find it. I want them out of starboard and in black.
The ribs on the boat are about 3" wide give or take. The pic below is close BUT NO CIGAR. Gunnels are 24" and I want a rod holder for at least 3 if not 4 rods and I'll mount em up on the port and starboard sides. We routinely run with 6 rods, at time more.


----------



## Country Dave

_Bro try Boatoutfitters.com there right here in Orlando. I’ve used them before and very happy with them. If they don’t have what you are looking or they can probably make it. _

https://www.boatoutfitters.com/custom_tackle_units.html


----------



## Badbagger

Country Dave said:


> _Bro try Boatoutfitters.com there right here in Orlando. I’ve used them before and very happy with them. If they don’t have what you are looking or they can probably make it. _
> 
> https://www.boatoutfitters.com/custom_tackle_units.html



Thanks Dave, I'll have a look.


----------



## Badbagger

Dave, Boatoutfitters has JUST what I need - THANKS =D> Spoke with Brian at Linex. Barring any unforeseen issues I am planning to pick up the boat in Sarasota on the 11th so it should be ready. They should have most of it boat done by this time next Friday. One part of me wants to see progress pics but the other half says NO, wait.

Going in to pay the final $100 on the Etec tomorrow. All of the rigging is in, SS Prop etc. Going with a 4 blade 13 x 17 Rogue which should put me very close.
Figured I'd hold off till the very last day on paying the engine so I get the benefit of the 5 year warranty and every day of it :LOL2:


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> Dave, Boatoutfitters has JUST what I need - THANKS =D> Spoke with Brian at Linex. Barring any unforeseen issues I am planning to pick up the boat in Sarasota on the 11th so it should be ready. They should have most of it boat done by this time next Friday. One part of me wants to see progress pics but the other half says NO, wait.
> 
> Going in to pay the final $100 on the Etec tomorrow. All of the rigging is in, SS Prop etc. Going with a 4 blade 13 x 17 Rogue which should put me very close.
> Figured I'd hold off till the very last day on paying the engine so I get the benefit of the 5 year warranty and every day of it :LOL2:



_Hey man that’s cool, happy to help. 

So two weeks and you get your girl back. I would say just wait until you get there to see it. Just don’t have a heart attack 5 miles from the shop because the anticipation is too much. :LOL2: Good call on the warranty. I think that’s a good starting point for prop selection. I have a Solas SS 13x19 three blade but I’m going to go with a four blade. I want a small diameter with a bunch of pitch. Maybe 12x22.
You’re boat is going to top shelf fo show. =D> _


----------



## Badbagger

Hey thanks Dave and yes, two weeks and a counting lol. Just paid the engine off and I've got a garage, office and living room full of parts ready to install with more on the way. So in a hurry up and wait state. A fuse box, some wiring and my trim tabs are on the way and that'll about do it with the exception of some custom starboard work I"m waiting to hear back on as well as a piece of SeaDeck for the front of the console with the name of the boat on it.

I'll be flat out busy as hell for about a week getting it ready once the boat is back at the house. Then it's time to FISH :mrgreen:


----------



## Country Dave

_Very cool BB,

I’m going to be knocking out a few little things here and there over the next couple of weeks. Mid April I’m going to take a few days off and try and wrap things up. Hopefully fishing by May1st. :mrgreen: _


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks Dave, that'll put both of us being done right around the same time. Once all is close to being done, just have to go and drop about $500 on two batteries and more coin on a Bimini Top which will put me at about another $1300 give or take. Then I'm done and broke LMFAO :LOL2: 
Had to get it all done while I am working. The wife graduates from the FSU School of Medicine in May 2014 and when that happens, I'm hanging up my combat boots and retiring to do strictly my PI Business and of course FISH =D>


----------



## Badbagger

Need some ideas. The top of my console has some mounting holes from previous electronic brackets. I want to have a piece of starboard cut to fit. Problem is, it's not a simple straight cut per the photo below. I need to make a template to send to a supplier. Thoughts on the easiest way to make a template up?
I've thought about tracing paper but I'd have to tape a few sheets together, not the best. Then I thought of some clear mylar sheets and trace over it with a sharpie.

Give me some other thoughts. 

Thanks


----------



## WildCard07

Use a piece of cardboard.


----------



## Country Dave

_Yeh cardboard works real good.

Try and fine the thin pressed stuff like a shoebox is made out of. Take off your windshield if you haven’t already. Measure the longest and widest part of the top part of the console and cut your cardboard to that dimension. Then square it up and tape it down. Then you only have to trace out the overlap like the curve in the center and the cutout were the binnacle is. 
Trace it out with a fine pen or marker, remove it and cut it out with a pair of scissors. Lay it back down and you should be good to go. 

You lucky dog, I’ve got at least 8 years to go. I need to find a rich woman that likes to fish. :LOL2: _


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks Dave...


----------



## smackdaddy53

My console has a similar set of holes and I am covering it with 1/4" smoke lexan that is roughed up on the underside and painted black, then siliconed and screwed down with countersunk stainless screws. 
Cardboard is excellent for templates


----------



## bigwave

It looks like the console is made of fiberglass, why not just patch the holes up,sand,repaint, or is it too late since they are spaying on the linex?


----------



## SMOOTHboar

bigwave said:


> It looks like the console is made of fiberglass, why not just patch the holes up,sand,repaint, or is it too late since they are spaying on the linex?



Hmmm that's a good question. My question too.


----------



## Country Dave

bigwave said:


> It looks like the console is made of fiberglass, why not just patch the holes up,sand,repaint, or is it too late since they are spaying on the linex?


_
Bigwave were you been man, everything ok? 

Well I don’t want to speak for BB put I would think it’s a time verses labor verses expense thing. By the time you make plugs for the holes, buy fiberglass cloth, resin glass it in, then you’ve got to sand it then you’ve got to fair it in, then you got to prep the whole console for paint, paint it, then you’ve got to wet sand and puff it. Hell a clean peace of starboard will work real good and it looks pretty good as well. _ :mrgreen:


----------



## bigwave

Yea I guess your right, its only time right.....being a surfer I find that working with glass is easy as pie, just a good bit of labor. The starboard idea is a simple fix for sure. As for me I have been doing the family thing.....races last weekend and had to get my annual pass for busch gardens yesterday.....My boat is finished however I have a big trip planned for this weekend out to the loop for some marlin. I doubt if I will have time to get it in the water due to the trip this weekend. I got some good info on the 10000 island area, when you and BB get finished I want to meet there for a weekend snook trip.....this old guy gave me a map with all the spots to go for the area, including areas to avoid due to oyster bars. Check out glades haven.....not too expensive and has docks for all or our boats.


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks for the replies and Dave you hit the nail on the head. It's a metal console and stout as hell. Black Starboard with a nice clean routed edge should do the trick and tie in with the black steering wheel and black rubrail.


----------



## Badbagger

Hey Big, glad you're back! Well the last of what I needed arrived (for the most part). Just opened up the box on my Lenco Trim Tabs I picked up on flea bay.
They are 12 x 12 and should do the trick.


----------



## Country Dave

bigwave said:


> Yea I guess your right, its only time right.....being a surfer I find that working with glass is easy as pie, just a good bit of labor. The starboard idea is a simple fix for sure. As for me I have been doing the family thing.....races last weekend and had to get my annual pass for busch gardens yesterday.....My boat is finished however I have a big trip planned for this weekend out to the loop for some marlin. I doubt if I will have time to get it in the water due to the trip this weekend. I got some good info on the 10000 island area, when you and BB get finished I want to meet there for a weekend snook trip.....this old guy gave me a map with all the spots to go for the area, including areas to avoid due to oyster bars. Check out glades haven.....not too expensive and has docks for all or our boats.




_Hey man that’s cool,

I know what you mean about the family thing I’ve been trying to spend more time with mine as well. I love the idea of a 1000 trip. I’m down………. :LOL2: 
I’m going to make a big push this weekend on my project. I already told my family and my girlfriend I’m putting my nose to the grind stone starting Friday night and I’m not coming up until Sunday evening. I think I can get a bunch done. I would say right now she is about 65% hopefully 80% after this weekend. :mrgreen: _


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> Hey Big, glad you're back! Well the last of what I needed arrived (for the most part). Just opened up the box on my Lenco Trim Tabs I picked up on flea bay.
> They are 12 x 12 and should do the trick.



_Sweet :mrgreen: _


----------



## bigwave

Hey BB, have you seen any pics yet? I am dying to see some pics of the boat. :mrgreen:


----------



## Badbagger

bigwave said:


> Hey BB, have you seen any pics yet? I am dying to see some pics of the boat. :mrgreen:



Hey Big... not chet. Work in progress and I pick it up next week. One part of me wants to see pics and the other doesn't.
My last decision is on the top. My last boat had a t-top that I installed and a LOT LOT of work to do it right. Folding Fishmaster.
They are nice BUT, really limit the amount of shade you gain. Ttop was about $1100. There's a guy down in your neck of the woods in Sarasota - KTM Custom Marine Canvas who does a LOT of Yellowfins etc. He will build me a Bimini but since the beam on the boat is 95", he'd only build one out of stainless.
Right about the same price. I wish I'd have thought of it sooner as he's tied up with work and I understand. The shipping would be a KILLER at $200.

So I may have to make a call to see if he can pull some strings for me. More to follow...


----------



## bigwave

I know you do your homework on all the stuff for your boat, but I would recommend these guys https://www.qualityttops.com/ They are probably busy too, but are great people. They are in Tarpon Springs and really stand behind their stuff. Ask for Travis Or Kevin.......


----------



## Badbagger

Will do, I'll have a look at their site.

Thank you


----------



## Badbagger

About to order my bimini - Need input. The boat will be all white exterior hull - interior off white Linex with a black rub rail. Strictly for COLOR selection, 
I'm either going with Sunbrella Toast or Sunbrella Black. See below. Black may be a bit hotter but I am after shade and I can't tell the difference out there between it being 91 or 94 degrees under the top. These are OUR personal favorites so it'll be one or the other.

So black or toast ?


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> About to order my bimini - Need input. The boat will be all white exterior hull - interior off white Linex with a black rub rail. Strictly for COLOR selection,
> I'm either going with Sunbrella Toast or Sunbrella Black. See below. Black may be a bit hotter but I am after shade and I can't tell the difference out there between it being 91 or 94 degrees under the top. These are OUR personal favorites so it'll be one or the other.
> 
> So black or toast ?



_Either way it’s going to be toasty :LOL2: so I say toast. _


----------



## bigwave

Hmmm need to see the boat with the new makeup on first........black will probably look better, but the tan is not that bad either.......I say black.


----------



## Badbagger

3 to 1. Wife and I are saying black as is Kevin. Time to make that call and BOAT - break out another thousand :shock:


----------



## Country Dave

_They will both look good,
Tan or toast :LOL2: always looks good with white, but you’ve got to go with what the wife says. _


----------



## smackdaddy53

Lighter will be cooler, black absorbs heat...


----------



## Badbagger

The wife and I went round a bit on the black and the heat. After talking to Kevin at KTM https://ktmcanvas.com who is going to make my top, there's going to be a fair amount of space for air flow since the "top of the top" aka Bimini will be about 7' off the floor and being a center console, I'll have more than enough air flow. They do really great work.


----------



## smackdaddy53

Yeah, that makes sense.


----------



## bigwave

Badbagger said:


> The wife and I went round a bit on the black and the heat. After talking to Kevin at KTM https://ktmcanvas.com who is going to make my top, there's going to be a fair amount of space for air flow since the "top of the top" aka Bimini will be about 7' off the floor and being a center console, I'll have more than enough air flow. They do really great work.



Since your going all out you could also install a mister for the real hot days........ :lol:


----------



## Badbagger

bigwave said:


> Badbagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The wife and I went round a bit on the black and the heat. After talking to Kevin at KTM https://ktmcanvas.com who is going to make my top, there's going to be a fair amount of space for air flow since the "top of the top" aka Bimini will be about 7' off the floor and being a center console, I'll have more than enough air flow. They do really great work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since your going all out you could also install a mister for the real hot days........ :lol:
Click to expand...


Shhhh... [-X The wife might here ya and I'll be hunting one :LOL2:


----------



## Country Dave

_The automatic ones can be costly. The manual ones are much less expensive. :LOL2: _


----------



## bigwave

Stop it Dave, your going to get him in trouble with the boss......... [-X :mrgreen:


----------



## Badbagger

LOL it's all good. A few more things trickling in. I got a great deal on 4 yes 4 Blue Seas 5025 Fuse Blocks and NO, don't need 4 lol. I've sold one and have 2 more and just put up an ad in Swap n Sell if you know of anyone looking for one for a project...


----------



## Pweisbrod

I want you to know I check your build every day to see if you got that boat back early! Call them linex guys and tell em to hurry up!


----------



## Badbagger

:LOL2: as much as I want to get it back (and they KNOW it trust me), I don't care what it takes it has just GOT to be done the right way. As long as they don't have any unexpected issues due to weather and equipment nor run into any surprises, we are shooting for a pickup of next Thursday. Kevin at KTM Canvas is scheduled to run over once they flip the boat back over so he can measure for my bimini. I did learn that they decided to pull out the console of the boat which I didn't think they'd do. But, Brian who owns Sarasota Linex is of the same mindset as I am "do it right".


----------



## Country Dave

_I’m getting a jump on you brother,
I was making a parts list last night “mostly hardware” and putting a game plan together. Starting tomorrow night it’s on. :mrgreen: _


----------



## Pweisbrod

That's really great, I envy all of you perfectionist over thinkers. I'm more of a "well, you can't tell from the highway" guy. I can't wait to see you start bolting on some of these toys you've been getting in the mail! Especially the etec! I do miss mine.


----------



## Badbagger

Country Dave said:


> _I’m getting a jump on you brother,
> I was making a parts list last night “mostly hardware” and putting a game plan together. Starting tomorrow night it’s on. :mrgreen: _



Outstanding, looking forward to seeing da pics =D>


----------



## Badbagger

Pweisbrod said:


> That's really great, I envy all of you perfectionist over thinkers. I'm more of a "well, you can't tell from the highway" guy. I can't wait to see you start bolting on some of these toys you've been getting in the mail! Especially the etec! I do miss mine.



Lol, yep that's ME a PERFECTIONIST and like Dave, I think everything through a 100 times. It's called OCD :LOL2:


----------



## bigwave

Ahhhh you guys crack me up....... :mrgreen: either way your both doing an outstanding job. =D>


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks Kevin, looking forward to seeing Dave's progress. It's been a race of snails :LOL2: These things take time to do em right and a BIG drawback for me is that I'm 5 hours away from Bradenton so even if there's one slight unexpected delay at Linex, it can push me back by 8 to 10 days. None the less, it's all good and when it's done, it's done & it'll be right.


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey thanks guys,

Yes I’m pretty freaking anal when it comes to my projects weather its boats custom bikes or whatever. I will never rush or shortcut a project, I couldn’t if I wanted to. It’s just the way I am. :LOL2: The real issues is just finding time to work on them. 

My vocation requires me to spend a lot of time on the job most of the time 11 hour days Monday through Friday and every other Saturday. Then when I do have free time I have to balance that out with the family and the girlfriend. I’ve cleared my calendar for this weekend and Monday as well so let’s see how much I get accomplished. :mrgreen: _


----------



## Badbagger

Custom bikes too Dave ? Posted some of my Harley's I've owned and built here https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=27266

Hence the reason for my chosen name here :LOL2:


----------



## Country Dave

_Nice bikes.......... =D> _

I’ve built a few one offs and made crazy mods on other ones. I will post some pics when I find some. Last one I built was 1600cc V-twin push rod motor fat tire custom. I’ve been riding my whole life. In fact this is the first time in my adult life that I don’t have at least one bike. 
The job boats and grand babies keep me pretty busy right now anyway.


----------



## Badbagger

Hey thanks Dave. I too am scooterless at the moment. With the better half over at the FSU School of Medicine and the tuition, me playing with the boat and trying to save and put money aside to move and build a new place once she graduates, bikes are on the back burner for the moment. However, the day shall come when I buy another Road Glide.


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> Hey thanks Dave. I too am scooterless at the moment. With the better half over at the FSU School of Medicine and the tuition, me playing with the boat and trying to save and put money aside to move and build a new place once she graduates, bikes are on the back burner for the moment. However, the day shall come when I buy another Road Glide.




_I’ve been doing one project after another for so long I can’t even remember. Bikes, my Mako, my pontoon boat my 1448 and now my 1752. After this I’m done for a while anyway. :LOL2: I’m just going to buy another bike and maybe just do a couple small mods. I need to start enjoying life a little more. :mrgreen: _


----------



## kfa4303

Badbagger said:


> Hey thanks Dave. I too am scooterless at the moment. With the better half over at the FSU School of Medicine and the tuition, me playing with the boat and trying to save and put money aside to move and build a new place once she graduates, bikes are on the back burner for the moment. However, the day shall come when I buy another Road Glide.




I love the black bagger too, she's a beaut! So what was the better half's trick for getting into FSU COM? I'm a Tally local, FSU alumnus, I have a 3.9 GPA, a gazillion hours of volunteering/shadowing, and decent MCAT. I applied before, but they didn't want me :/ Any advice?


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks kfa.. well the better half has a dual Undergraduate Degree in Biology & Chemistry and maintained a solid GPA all the way through. While she was an undergrad, she did a LOT of volunteer work at the COM in a couple of labs and continued to do so even after she graduated. She was fortunate enough to secure some outstanding references. Regardless, it's a LOT of work and study, study, study. Don't know if it helps you but that's her background.


----------



## Badbagger

Just got off the phone with my Linex folks. Some issues and inevitable delays and he sent me a few pics of the hull at it sits. Here's some pics of the first coat of white Alumigrip. Since then, they sanded, sanded and hit it with another coat today. They're going to let it sit all weekend to harden and flip her over on Monday. My bimini man has also been delayed a bit so nothing every goes perfect lol. They'll be done with the boat by Friday. They have to spray the Linex, I've got the bimini to do and have John from FL Marine plastics measure for some other "stuff". All in all, delayed a couple of days till Friday. But with my screwy schedule, I'll be holding off till the following Wednesday to pic it up. They've got the Linex to do and then remount the console back up and wiring etc.


----------



## Country Dave

_Brother that looks beautiful and well worth the wait,

Funny how it looks so little in the pics, like a 1448. :LOL2: Hard to believe it’s an 1872. It’s going to be well worth the wait fow show. \/ I know you can’t wait to get your hands on it and start rigging just a couple more weeks brother, hang in there. _


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks Dave and it does look SMALL indeed...


----------



## smackdaddy53

Badbagger said:


> Thanks Dave and it does look SMALL indeed...


It sure is a good looking boat already bro! I can't wait to see mine upside down and curing after I bottom coat it. Hopefully it will only be upside down once and only out of the water.


----------



## Pweisbrod

Sweet! Sucks about the delays but this is life. Spend the time coming up with a game plan, everything seems t go smoother if you're doing the project in an order that makes sense.


----------



## Badbagger

Sh*t happens. Linex was only off by a day or two. I'm a 5 hour drive one way from them and with working in law enforcement and being a PI, my off days are pretty screwed up :LOL2:


----------



## Pweisbrod

When you're done I want a GPS speed with that fancy troller at wot! Lol!


----------



## Badbagger

Lol you got it, that 80# Minnkota is going to make the beast move


----------



## Pweisbrod

I be it'll pull it at 10mph :shock: :mrgreen:


----------



## lowblazah

Nice progress buddy! The white looks great!


----------



## kfa4303

She looks AMAZING badbagger! Almost too nice to touch...almost  The worst is over now. Once you flip her, she'll be a boat again and you can start the reassembly and all the fun stuff. Can't wait for her maiden voyage. As you know the weather here in NFL has been perfect. I see a jillion boats a day on the roads now. I can't wait to hit the water myself. Just gotta get some motor work done first. Keep us posted on your progress.

btw, I sent you a PM about FSU COM, if that's ok.


----------



## DOBSONFLY

Excellent work and the best is yet to come I am sure, cant wait to see the progress! :beer:


----------



## Badbagger

lowblazah said:


> Nice progress buddy! The white looks great!



Hey Andrew, thanks very MUCH! And yes, the best is yet to come indeed or I'm hoping so anyway :LOL2:


----------



## Country Dave

_Bro are you piking her up today? _


----------



## Badbagger

I WISH lol, it's NEXT week. Depending on the class scheduled at the COM, it may be on Thursday. Came up with a very ROUGH idea for trolling rod holder.
Basically a ski pole idea and have some rod holders welded up to it. We could mount 4 rod holders or there abouts. Here's what I came up with in about 60 seconds in photoshop. CRUDE I know but just tossing ideas around. I can have something fabbed up locally and send it down for Linex when it's done.


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> I WISH lol, it's NEXT week. Depending on the class scheduled at the COM, it may be on Thursday. Came up with a very ROUGH idea for trolling rod holder.
> Basically a ski pole idea and have some rod holders welded up to it. We could mount 4 rod holders or there abouts. Here's what I came up with in about 60 seconds in photoshop. CRUDE I know but just tossing ideas around. I can have something fabbed up locally and send it down for Linex when it's done.



_
Hey that works,

No different than attaching them to the legs of a poling platform. I don’t even think you would have to coat it with anything just keep it polished. The contrast looks good. _


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks Dave... just playing with ideas.


----------



## Country Dave

_Like this._


----------



## Pweisbrod

I like Dave's idea! Polish! Looks sweet.


----------



## Badbagger

Country Dave said:


> _Like this._



Pretty much JUST like that lol.


----------



## Country Dave

_I don’t think you’re going to be polling the beast around much. So adding a polling platform is probably not in your planes. Not that they are bad to have. I think the setup you posted would work great. 

I’m going to fab a small forward facing polling platform for mine. Traditional in one sense but a little different, I like being different. :LOL2: I think the formula is “you can see 10 feet further for every one foot higher you go” It’s going to be one of the last mods I do after the Seadek. _


----------



## Badbagger

Sounds good Dave... now yet a tiny issue. My TM receptacle on the bow is missing the spring loaded cover plate. So off I go to flea bay and order what I THINK is the proper replacement - WRONG. It came in today. My TM PLUG is a 4" plug with a 4 prong pin. I received a plug that IS 4" complete with the receptacle AND the plug. WAY WAY TO SMALL.

So sending it back is a non-issue. Finding the proper receptacle IS the issue. Photo attached showing what I am referring to.

Hard to read the manufacturer on the OLD plug. I think it reads MG so I figured it was MG Electronics - NO NO NO.... I didn't see anything this large offered by Minn Kota.

Arg...


----------



## Flounder9.75

Maybe MG for Moto Guide.


----------



## Badbagger

I'll keep searching, bound to find one!


----------



## Badbagger

Finally getting there and just about done. Spoke to Brian at Linex earlier in the week and the had some set backs. Sandblasting the interior didn't leave them with the finish they were happy with for laying down the Linex. They dropped back and punted and spent 16 hours, yes 16 hours sanding the interior of the hull.
Friday morning they shot primer and once it dried, they shot the Linex 650 on the interior. Also on Friday John from Florida Marine Plastics ran by Linex for me.
He's doing a custom top in black starboard and made the template and he's going to do a door with a stainless handle for the front of the console so the batteries will be out of site and a place to store "stuff" on top of the shelf. He's also making me 2 sets of rod holders like the photo attached from starboard but in black. I just got off the phone with Brian discussing the console. He figured going white would just be too much and suggested doing a color to break it up.
Black to me would just be too much black and he suggested a whisper gray and I've seen it, he says it'll look and I quote "friggen fu**ing awesome" with the black on the top of the console and the black starboard door. The gray is still in the same family color wise and it'll retain the contemporary "clean look" I'm hoping for. They'll shoot the console this afternoon and then the rub rails on Monday and start to put her back together. Kevin from KTM Canvas will be putting the top on Tuesday or Wednesday and Thursday morning at about 3a.m., I'm heading south to pick her up.

With that, here's a couple of photos of the boat, console template and rod holders. I photoshopped the Snook in just for fun but it'll look kinda sorta like that.
They are going to paint the stainless hatch hinges since they cannot be Linexed and a few other odds and ends. Remount the console etc and put her back into one piece. Considering the work they are doing and the time they've put into doing the boat, it's a reasonable price. All in all with the cost of the Linex and what I paid for the hull and fabrication, I'm still under the book value on the hull alone and these changes have added a lot of value to the boat.

So far, so good.


----------



## Badbagger

Rod holders but will be black starboard.


----------



## Country Dave

_Bro that looks sick, =D> =D> =D> 
I’m so glad you decided not to cover the ribs up. I’m speechless……………………… _


----------



## Badbagger

Dave, thanks and coming from you that means a lot. Little by little, she's coming together.


----------



## Pweisbrod

That looks fantastic. I am going to set up camp in YOUR driveway when I come to fl next! LOL


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks :LOL2:


----------



## Badbagger

Just an update on the trolling rod holder situation. A member I got with on tht dot com is a hell of a welder and he's going to make me a rod holder like this for the Ark but with 4 rod holders and I'll either leave it anodized or powder coat it in white. A GREAT price as well, $200.

Since I went with the Whisper Gray console, I've decided to swap out to a matching seat and will be using the same exact seats but just different color. Bought them on Amazon and I can't return them since it was 35 days ago and they MUST be returned in 30 days. I am NOT pleased. None the less, going to sell them. Really comfortable seats so if you know of anyone looking for a nice seat.. here's a stock photo.


----------



## bigwave

That rod holder is awesome, I would get it just like the one in the pic, you can never have enough rod holders......I like how the two outside ones flare.....kinda like mini outriggers.


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks Kevin, it's pretty sweet indeed. Prolly take your suggestion and never enuff :mrgreen:


----------



## vahunter

Love the rod holders!


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks, they look like a winner.


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey bro that looks awesome,

Are you leaving in the morning to pick her up? Hey you’ve got to plan a trip down so we can put the smack down on Big. He things he can out fish me in my home waters, Big mistake. :LOL2: Get it “Big mistake” I kill myself……….. :mrgreen: _


----------



## Badbagger

Lmfao... you are just knot right! Just got an update. The canvas man was running a few hours behind this morning but he finished just a short while ago. The folks at Linex have their work cut out for them. They've got to install the console and a a long list of other things. I'm going to see where they are at come quitting time. But here are photos I just received. I'm told with the console in the boat with the color combo it looks and I quote "insane". Going to have them spray my grab rail while I wait when I pick the boat up.


----------



## Country Dave

_Bro that looks sick…….. =D> =D> =D> =D> 
I think when they see our boats there just going to say hay we want to fish with you guys. :mrgreen: _


----------



## vahunter

Nice! I called my local lineX last week for a quote on my front deck. What did they charge you for the rails if I may ask.


----------



## Badbagger

The ENTIRE inside of the boat is Linexed with a product by Linex called XS650. It is NOT EVEN REMOTELY CLOSE to the same product used on a vehicle. The shops that spray this material are few and far between due to the investment in equipment which is about $300,000. The Linex was $2200 which included 2 days of sanding the entire hull after it was sandblasted. The exterior of the hull is the ONLY thing painted.


----------



## Badbagger

Country Dave said:


> _Bro that looks sick…….. =D> =D> =D> =D>
> I think when they see our boats there just going to say hay we want to fish with you guys. :mrgreen: _



Lol thanks Dave and yes that's what they'll be saying :mrgreen:


----------



## bigwave

Dude that looks fantastic..I joined tht yesterday and was browsing the linex fourm.....I almost called down there to see if they would send me a pic of your boat :lol: since you posted a pic I guess I will let you off the hook :lol:


----------



## WildCard07

Looks great. Can't wait to see it put back together!


----------



## Badbagger

Lol @ Kevin and thanks for the compliments. THT is a great site with a LOT of info, been there a good while now.


----------



## Country Dave

_Are you telling The Hull Truth. :LOL2: 

I was on that sight a long time ago. Great sight I can't even remember my sign on or password. BB I think you’re rod holder would look great in the aluminum finish. _


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks Dave, once it's that time I'll make the call but I do believe you're corrupt :mrgreen:


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> Thanks Dave, once it's that time I'll make the call but I do believe you're corrupt :mrgreen:



_LOL Corrupt. No I’m serious the aluminum finish will give it great contrast. :mrgreen: _


----------



## Badbagger

I know lmao, it's a great match!


----------



## smackdaddy53

It is looking great man!


----------



## DOBSONFLY

That is absolutely killer! =D>


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks and there are untold hours put into making it look decent :shock: 
And many more hours to go to finish her once I get it back.


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey bro what’s going on?
Are you picking her up today or what? _


----------



## Badbagger

Hey Dave, been running around all morning. The better half is coming into the end of two major projects for school and then into finals week. She REALLY wants to make the trip but I really NEED for her to keep at the books, I NEED to have her to well and pass so that I can RETIRE lol. We're holding off so that she can go with me. She's been at it all day yesterday and all day today so far and will be working until 4 or so. Meanwhile, not to waste any time I worked on my fuse box and breaker setup.

This will be used from the house battery which is ONLY for my electronics. I mounted up a Blue Seas Breaker which will also serve as an on/off switch and then mounted the Blue Seas 5025 Fuse Box. My Lowrance & Garmin will feed into the 5025. Just need to run my wires from the battery, i.e. pos to the line side of the breaker and negative to the negative side of the 5025 and I'm done.

These silly little things take time. Not having the proper stainless screws on hand caused me to run out to the local Ace Hardware store which is 10 miles away. Make a long story, this silly little project turned into a 3 hour affair including driving to get the damn parts and then mounting and wiring. 

Figure I'll do what I can ahead of time to cut down the work in the end. Hopefully the better half will be at a breaking point next week by the middle of the week and we'll make the run.


----------



## bigwave

arrrrrggggg your killing us......but I understand about the finals thing, My future bride is in her preceptor-ship for her RN program.....only 14 more weeks and she will take the board. I will not be able to retire yet, but she owes me bigtime. I love those blue seas circut breakers. They make life so much easier. Meanwhile, standing by........ opcorn:


----------



## Badbagger

Just received this pic with the console in. It's completely done and if they have a few minutes they're going to roll it out in daylight and snap a few more for me.

It's been a JOB.


----------



## Badbagger

bigwave said:


> arrrrrggggg your killing us......but I understand about the finals thing, My future bride is in her preceptor-ship for her RN program.....only 14 more weeks and she will take the board. I will not be able to retire yet, but she owes me bigtime. I love those blue seas circut breakers. They make life so much easier. Meanwhile, standing by........ opcorn:



More pics to follow either later today or tomorrow. One more week till her finals. The FSU COM is no joke lol. She's been doing a research paper with 9 questions and multiple parts per question. After 16 hours, she's got 12 type written pages all single spaced and she's halfway through the questions. That is for ONE class. Sunday she starts on a paper due on Wednesday that's got to be at a minimum 10 typewritten pages single spaced.

Once these things are done, then she hits the books for her finals which are the following week. She eats, breaths and lives studying :shock: 

She gradumacates next May and then to work at she'll start on her PhD.

*Oh happy day *


----------



## Country Dave

_Bro I’m sure I’ve said this before but I’ll say it again,

The ribs look so freaking cool. Adds to the persona of what she is, a bad ass tank of a flats boat. I’m sure you’re glad you decided not to cover them.
She is really looking sweet. =D> 

Trying to make some headway on mine this weekend. _


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks Dave, glad I made the decision too. Get yers done and splash it and put some blood on those decks =D>


----------



## Pweisbrod

Tell her to get a job before she gets her doctorate! Lol.

I worked with a guy once that taught at the college he was going to for free tuition, he had his masters and was working on his phd. Something to think about!


Looks sweeeeeeeeeeeet. I'm with Dave, cool ribs!


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks and OH yes, she's going to be working next May which is when I RETIRE and take up fishing full time and I'll still keep on with my own business as a PI.


----------



## vahunter

Badbagger said:


> Thanks and OH yes, she's going to be working next May which is when I RETIRE and take up fishing full time and I'll still keep on with my own business as a PI.


You are my hero


----------



## Pweisbrod

Mine too LOL.


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks fellas lol, off to work.


----------



## Badbagger

*Drum roll*

and now I present to you (sorry name not released quite yet) [-X 

She's 100% done and ready for pick up. I just received these photos. Now it's my turn to go to work :mrgreen: 

My hats off to Brian & crew at Sarasota Linex - These guys are awesome & know what they're doing.


----------



## bigwave

WOW :shock: I am glad you picked black for the bimini, I love the contrast of it, and the rails too. Hurry up and go get that thing.


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks Kevin, yeppers it had to be black. Some may disagree but I also had it made 6" taller than a standard bimini to allow me to stand on the rear deck when the top is up. Doing this also allows more airflow so the heat won't be any worse than a t-top.


----------



## thursdaymike

I read this whole thread last night while bored at work! You have done an awesome job. I decided to use my first post on complimenting someobe I thought was worthy, and you are the lucky winner. I like how you didn't take any shortcuts either. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks Mike, I'm flattered and I do not believe in taking short cuts. I've done my share of boats and built a ton of custom Harley Davidsons and my motto is "do it once and do it right". I've still got a LOT more work to do and I'll be making the run to pick her up towards the middle to the end of the week.


----------



## Badbagger

So now comes the mystery. The boat came with a seat which is mobile and you can pretty much move it around the boat as you see fit. It also came with a "thing a ma bob" which is in the photos below. It matches the seat and ALMOST would look like something that you wrap around the CC and secure it with straps. The chap who owned the boat passed away so I'm not likely to get answers from him :roll: The son in law who sold me the boat didn't have a clue. Photos attached, what say you?

It's the piece standing leaning on the wife's Highlander.

Thanks


----------



## Pweisbrod

Yo bb, that thing is sweeeeeeeeeet. Looks great!


----------



## Country Dave

_Throw it in the trash……… :LOL2: _


----------



## Country Dave

_Bro the boat looks awesome. Congratulations _ =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Badbagger

Hey Dave, going to toss that sucker in the trash lmao and thanks for the compliments. Still a LOT of work to do.


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> Hey Dave, going to toss that sucker in the trash lmao and thanks for the compliments. Still a LOT of work to do.



_Yeh man its top tear for sure,

Something to be very proud of and it’s going to be functional. My weekend was a bust. Didn’t get home until after 3:00 in the afternoon on Saturday and just about the time I got set up to work on her, the sky was falling down. 50 plus MPH winds, tornado warnings. Everything got soaked and was still wet Sunday morning. I got a very little bit done, I will post some pics tonight. _


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks Dave and having lived in S. Florida I so KNOW those days. Her is how she sits just waiting for me lol.
Just did a few tweaks and time for my work to begin and there's a lot of it to do.


----------



## Badbagger

How about some suggestions for a hatch seal ? I've seen the Taco site and not sure that would work due to construction of the boxes. The hatch lid rests on the lip of the box when it closes.


----------



## Badbagger

Well she's back =D> Since it's 5:30 am, can't take any photos as it's entirely too dark. On tap for today and hoping to get it all worked out: Install trim tabs and cut gauge holes in the console.

Trim tabs: The first order of business is going to getting access for the wires for the tabs. Just took an older photo to illustrate what's gotta happen. According to Lenco, the closer the tabs to the edge of the hull the better the performance which makes sense. The tabs are 12" so I'll mount them up one inch from the edges. To gain access to the transom for wiring, I've got to cut and install two deck plates. Worst Marine is slap out of them. My local Academy Sports has them on their site and they open up at 9 to I'm hoping they've got them. Plates are 6".

Gauge installation: I'm adding in an hour meter and water pressure gauge so I've got to crank up the hole saw. Back when I bought these, I found after reading the install directions that they require a 2 1/16" diameter hole. Talk about an off size! Way to go Faria.... Lowes and Home Depot does not stock these in off sizes so I ordered one from Amazon and it's on hand.

The plan for the day is to get my holes cut, install the deck plates and get the trim tabs mounted up along with my Blue Seas 5025 Fuse Panel. I originally hoped to move the two trolling motor batteries under the console and hoped the area was large enough to make it work. Looks like it'll be too tight of a fit so moving to plan b. I'll move the house battery for the electronics and trim tab under the console. It will leave me a bit heavier in the stern than I'd hoped for. I'll put the two TM batteries to port and the cranking batteries to the starboard side of the centerline and then mount up the two battery chargers on the starboard size to try to balance out some weight as best I can.

I also had Brian Linex the console grab bar in black and it came out pretty sweet. I've got to make a run to the local Ace Hardware to stock up on a bunch of stainless hardware for mounting the grab bar, trolling motor etc.

So at first light, it's game on and that's just over an hour away.

Bagger out.


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> Well she's back =D> Since it's 5:30 am, can't take any photos as it's entirely too dark. On tap for today and hoping to get it all worked out: Install trim tabs and cut gauge holes in the console.
> 
> Trim tabs: The first order of business is going to getting access for the wires for the tabs. Just took an older photo to illustrate what's gotta happen. According to Lenco, the closer the tabs to the edge of the hull the better the performance which makes sense. The tabs are 12" so I'll mount them up one inch from the edges. To gain access to the transom for wiring, I've got to cut and install two deck plates. Worst Marine is slap out of them. My local Academy Sports has them on their site and they open up at 9 to I'm hoping they've got them. Plates are 6".
> 
> Gauge installation: I'm adding in an hour meter and water pressure gauge so I've got to crank up the hole saw. Back when I bought these, I found after reading the install directions that they require a 2 1/16" diameter hole. Talk about an off size! Way to go Faria.... Lowes and Home Depot does not stock these in off sizes so I ordered one from Amazon and it's on hand.
> 
> The plan for the day is to get my holes cut, install the deck plates and get the trim tabs mounted up along with my Blue Seas 5025 Fuse Panel. I originally hoped to move the two trolling motor batteries under the console and hoped the area was large enough to make it work. Looks like it'll be too tight of a fit so moving to plan b. I'll move the house battery for the electronics and trim tab under the console. It will leave me a bit heavier in the stern than I'd hoped for. I'll put the two TM batteries to port and the cranking batteries to the starboard side of the centerline and then mount up the two battery chargers on the starboard size to try to balance out some weight as best I can.
> 
> I also had Brian Linex the console grab bar in black and it came out pretty sweet. I've got to make a run to the local Ace Hardware to stock up on a bunch of stainless hardware for mounting the grab bar, trolling motor etc.
> 
> So at first light, it's game on and that's just over an hour away.
> 
> Bagger out.





_
Bro that’s awesome, =D> =D> =D> 

My best advice is go slow and just like you’re playing chess, you need to think three steps in advance. Expect issues and be prepared to be creative to resolve them. Don’t let little setbacks discourage you. The biggest issues you’re probably going to face are clearance and interference problems when rigging her. 

As far as the storage box it’s probably not going to be watertight so line the bottom of it with open stile matting and get a dry bag to but you’re stuff in and then put it in the storage hold. Resist the urge to go fast it’s only going to slow you down in the long run. Slow and steady wins the race brother. _


----------



## bigwave

Hurry up already......don't listen to dave........ :lol: The wait is worth it in the long run.


----------



## Badbagger

Well the end of day one has come and a long day it was. Driving for this and getting stuck in traffic for almost ever and the coming home, heading back out and getting stuck in more traffic lol. Hurry up and wait. None the less, here's what I got done:

Trailer: Since I've got a bum back, I wanted a handle up front to lessen the grief. I'd bought one while the boat was being done and got that put on.

Gauges: First was the fuel gauge, the hole was there but that Linex is thick stuff so out came the dremel to open up the hole a tad. Once that was done, it was time to start cutting holes in the fresh gray Linex. Fingers crossed, measure 37 times and drill once :mrgreen: I drilled the hole and installed the water pressure gauge for the engine/jackplate. Next up was drilling the 2 " hole for the trim tab controls. Of course it was 1/16th smaller than the hole for the gauges. Check, done. I'm installing an hour meter and still undecided exactly where that will go. Probably on the face of the console just under the binnacle since it ties into the ignition so holding off there.

Next up: Deck plates. I had to run about 20 miles one way for deck plates since worst marine didn't have them. Once I got back and spent time determining where the trim tabs were going to go, I laid out each side of the stern for the deck plates. Out comes the compass and hole saw to open up the stern. Once I had a hole open, time for the sawzall. I cringed cutting into that Linex lol. I ended up with slightly different offsets on the deck plates. I was concerned with any issues I may run into on the starboard side with the wiring that's run as well as getting to close to that Linex with the sawzall. Better safe than sorry!
I cut into it and forgot all about the floatation! I found it :mrgreen: 

In the morning, I've got to dig out some floatation and then ever so carefully measure and drill for the trim tabs. Once that's done, I will mount up the tabs and fish the wire through the chase and up under to console. I also got my fuse panel and breaker installed. Managed to get the cleats reinstalled and the console grab rail which I had Linexed. 

Pardon the crappy pics, getting dark out and they're from my cell.

Here are the pics from the day of fun...


----------



## bigwave

Looking better and better.


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks Kevin, little by little. Tomorrow is trim tab day.


----------



## Country Dave

_Very nice BB,
She really looks cool. I’m sure you’re excited about having her home and moving forward. _


----------



## smackdaddy53

Man, that is coming together great! Nice job!


----------



## bassboy1

Country Dave said:


> As far as the storage box it’s probably not going to be watertight so line the bottom of it with open stile matting and get a dry bag to but you’re stuff in and then put it in the storage hold.



I concur. Those hatches clearly weren't designed to be watertight (or even somewhat water resistant) at all. I can't really see a good way to make them so without removing and replacing some of the metal - obviously not practical after paint. 

Dry bags are a good idea, but can be a hassle if you're constantly in and out of the hatches. I'd probably put plastic tote boxes with lids inside. Might be a pain to open two lids to get to your more commonly used items, but that's probably your best bet in working with that fab shop's design flaw. 

Boat's looking great! The black gunwale cap really gives it a good look! I've started seeing them done a fair amount very recently - I'd say they are coming into 'style,' whatever that means. :LOL2:


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks for the compliments BB, I've found some hatch trim that may well work after looking at the same setup I had on my G3. I drilled 3 small holes in each for drainage and I'll be installing and cutting to fit a egg shell crate type rubber matt to keep anything inside up and off of the floor of the box. There's NO paint on the interior of the boat, all Linex.

Here's a couple of more pics.. bags and bags of stainless hardware sitting next to the control box for the tabs.

Bagger out, time for more coffee and waiting on first light.


----------



## Badbagger

Well it's been a LONG delay. Rain delay after rain delay. It would pour like crazy for half an hour and let up, stop for 20 mins and start again. However, I was bound and determined to get er dun and that I did. Cut the foam away and installed the deck plates for starters and that was special in itself. Finally after many more down pours, it was what it was and I started in on the trim tabs. The wife has been busy studying for final next week at the COM so a little balancing act on a ladder combined with a 2 x 4 and away I went.

Lenco's directions are really great but as Dave said, plan ahead and slow and steady which is just what I did. Measuring took a while as did figuring out the exact placement so the actuator hit where I wanted it to allow me to run the controls wires through the hull and into the hollow I cut out so I could access the wires for the tab controls. It was NOT a quick thing by any stretch and all went well except one misplaced nut which I've yet to find but I had a spare to it was all good.

Weather permitting, tomorrow I'll run the wires up through the wiring chase and install the control brain for the tabs and drill for the tab control switch and get that hooked up. Dave, when ya git to installing your tabs plan on a solid day but well worth it now that I'm done.

Bagger out :mrgreen:


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey man tight work looks great,

No taps for me, the float pods should keep her pretty stable. If I have an unbalanced load I’ll just tell Bubba to move his fat azz over a little. :LOL2: _


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks Dave, I could have swore you were putting tabs on. Anyone with a fat azz on the beasts can sit where ever, Lenco will take care of it lmfao. :mrgreen:


----------



## johnnybassboat

Damb man she is looking sweet. Maybe someday I will have something that nice. Hahaha Hey a guy can dream cant he. :LOL2:


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks Johnny, a lot of work but worth it.


----------



## Pweisbrod

Nice work! Quality and clean.


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks much, just going slow and thinking ahead a few steps like Dave suggested. I've done the same whether I'm building a Harley or boats or anything else.


----------



## Badbagger

Update: Ran all the wiring for the tabs and the tube for the water pressure gauge for the jack plate. Connected all of the electrical for the trim tabs and voila.. they WORK! Tossed on the new steering wheel for a peak and snapped a pic. Have to install the jack plate control which is like a directional signal on steering column on your car or truck. Once that's done and wired up, I'm good to go.

More tomorrow...


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> Update: Ran all the wiring for the tabs and the tube for the water pressure gauge for the jack plate. Connected all of the electrical for the trim tabs and voila.. they WORK! Tossed on the new steering wheel for a peak and snapped a pic. Have to install the jack plate control which is like a directional signal on steering column on your car or truck. Once that's done and wired up, I'm good to go.
> 
> More tomorrow...



_Looks awesome bro,

When you say water pressure gauge you’re referring to the gauge that’s going to show you your engines water pressure. The jack plate has a position gauge that lets you know were in the travel range it is/ how far up or down. If I understand that’s what you’re saying right? _


----------



## Badbagger

Correct, engine water pressure. Tab indicators have an LCD in them that let's you know the position of the tabs.


----------



## Country Dave

_That’s what I thought you were referring to. :mrgreen: 

I didn’t get the indicator gauge with my Jack plate. I might just make a manual one. It’s nice to have one on the dash so you don’t have to turn your head and look back when you’re running but it’s not really a big deal for me. I’ve seen some with a ruler type gauge so you can see were in the travel range it is but you still have to look back. I might make something like that. I might have an old trim tap gauge I could adapt. You have a jack plate position indictor correct? _


----------



## Badbagger

Indeed, going to push to see if I can get the engine mounted up next Thursday... probably a bit of a push but what the hell lol.


----------



## bigwave

Very nice......you know the more black stuff you add the more I like it....console is really coming along.


----------



## Pweisbrod

Looks good partner, loving the black accessories.


----------



## Gators5220

Sweet!


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks much and Kevin, I'm digging the black myself. Spent 6 hours rewiring today and almost done with wiring. Waiting on some starboard I've ordered to finish up wiring which should be here by mid-week and my seats are on the way... swapped them out for charcoal and gray....

I can almost see the end. Fishing a ton of wire wasn't the most fun. No matter how big that damn wire chase is, it's not big enough.


----------



## bigwave

You can never have enough room in a chase tube.....here is a trick for ya......use some real heavy mono or twine in a continuous loop over the outside wall of the pipe and through the center.....loop on one end with the tag end for a couple of half hitches. Any time you need to pull a new wire or change an old one you can undo the half hitches and use the loop to pull the new wire through.....makes life a whole lot easier.....I do that on all of my boats, you can do the same thing with t-tops for electronics and such. I am sure that your almost finished the boat is looking better and better.


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks Kevin! I've got to pull one more 4 gauge wire to run to my trolling motors, 2 transducer cables and then the wiring harness for the binnacle. It's a BIG tube but there are a LOT of wires running in there lol.


----------



## Badbagger

Just managed a couple of things today. Made room in the garage and got the 4 battery boxes into the boat and mounted 1 of the 2 chargers I've got to put in. They're 3 bank Promariners. One more wire to pull and two cables for transducers. Heading to pick up one battery tomorrow and then to Sears on Wednesday. They've got their AGM Batteries on sale and the Group 31 is on sale for $259 which is a great price. There goes another $350 on a couple of batteries guess that's why they call them a B O A T :LOL2:

A LOT less boxes to deal with in the garage! My seats should be here by mid week or so so there goes my space [-X
Also had a ROUGH time putting on my new capacities Coast Guard sticker. SeaArk sent me a new one after a quick email.


----------



## Country Dave

_BB you’re making some good progress, looks great. _ =D>


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks Dave, getting there. Despite it being NASTY out, did a few things. Bought a new starting battery at O'reilly Auto. Their Marine Super Start Batteries are made by Deka. Bought a Group 31 Deep Cycle and not bad, just over $100 OTD. Figure I'll run my tabs off this as well. Went to the Sears site and bought their Platinum AGM Deep Cycle on sale for right about $230, 3 years and full replacement and NOT prorated. That's here: https://www.sears.com/diehard-platinum-marine-battery-group-size-31m-price/p-02850131000P

Then ran over to Lowes. I picked up some heavy duty floor mat that's 3' x 3'. Took out the dremel and went to work. I've got my anchor box and two bench seat storage boxes lined and also a piece of under each battery box in the stern. Right about $50. Then instead of spending a fortune on Taco Hatch Seal - McMaster Carr has the same material for a LOT less and ordered a 50' roll of that a few ago from here: https://www.mcmaster.com/#foam-rubber-bulb-seal-gaskets/=mir5wd

Just need to pickup a dual battery tray for under the console and ordering one in a few from JMS Online. My starboard to hold my fuse panel etc should be here in a couple of days, my starboard to put on top of the console is next up along with the front door to the console and my rod holders.

Once these are tackled, just want to change out my trailer lights to something better.

Then, I am VERY CLOSE to being DONE!

Weather permitting I'll pickup the Etec on Wed or Thursday and then it's game on.


----------



## Badbagger

Hurry up and wait... my Hatch seal made it today so that goes on in the morning. Need to make another run to get more hardware. One battery mounted and almost forgot about the external oil tank but remember just when I was about to mount the second battery so I'll be making a trip to pick up my rigging tomorrow so I can plan on mounting the tank etc. Going to try to pick up the engine on Thursday and run it down to the marina. Waiting on my starboard before I can finish up the console. I'm hoping that it makes it tomorrow. Ran the last of my wire today and it's getting TIGHT in the wire chase.
Still have to run the main power cable and two transducer cables. I'll let the marina plan with the transducer cables when the run the power harness during the install. These last few things are taking TIME :shock: 

One step forward and two back due to waiting.. argh!


----------



## Pweisbrod

I can't wait to see the etec, I loved mine.


----------



## Country Dave

_One step forward two steps back, I’ve been there. :LOL2: 
You’re making some good progress though. She looks great. _


----------



## Badbagger

Two steps forward and none back today. My battery tray hit the door from UPS so in that went, confirmed that my custom starboard pieces are shipping today. My seats finally shipped so in a few days there and I should be seeing my 12 14" piece of starboard when FEDEX makes it here. RAINY day... managed to do some running around for parts this morning... more hardware and a lock for the quick disconnect TM mount. Took out the Comet and started to clean up the TM then mounted up the quick disconnect plate on the TM mount - made a call to the marina and set up tomorrow to drop off the Etec and then I ran down to the dealer and picked up the rigging for the engine..and out came the Dremel to make sure the tach would fit, ten minutes later and voila! Tomorrow I'll be running more than anything and getting the engine down to the marina after hitting Uhaul for an enclosed cargo trailer. More rain tomorrow... with luck I can got to the property tax appraiser and do the registration for the boat and trailer. If everything goes according to plan, I hope to be bringing the boat to be rigged next Tuesday afternoon... fingers crossed [-o<

Thankfully I took advantage of the free rigging from Evinrude or I'd be spending another $1700 in rigging. The damn prop alone is just shy of $500 and for that price it should make you breakfast :mrgreen:


----------



## Country Dave

_Sweet =D> _


----------



## Pweisbrod

Soooo sweeeeet....


----------



## Country Dave

_Bro are you running a 3 or 4 blade prop? I’m going to run a 4 blade small diameter with a ton of pitch. _


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks and running a 4 blade 13 x 17 Dave. Actually that is what should put me very close. However, when the engine is installed they'll use some of their test props. With the Etec engines they need to be propped to the optimum RPM so we'll see what the sea trial turns up. Using a Rogue prop by Evinrude. It also has an advantage of having a smaller hub which allows exhaust gas to flow over the blades & retains RPM's like a 3 blade prop. Most 4 bladers are hard to turn & lose RPM's compared with the equivilant pitch 3 blade prop. This is not an issue with the Rogue. They hang on well in rough water & can be raised up high on the transom which improves efficiency.


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> Thanks and running a 4 blade 13 x 17 Dave. Actually that is what should put me very close. However, when the engine is installed they'll use some of their test props. With the Etec engines they need to be propped to the optimum RPM so we'll see what the sea trial turns up. Using a Rogue prop by Evinrude. It also has an advantage of having a smaller hub which allows exhaust gas to flow over the blades & retains RPM's like a 3 blade prop. Most 4 bladers are hard to turn & lose RPM's compared with the equivilant pitch 3 blade prop. This is not an issue with the Rogue. They hang on well in rough water & can be raised up high on the transom which improves efficiency.




_Yeh man Evinrude is on top of their game when it comes to the E-tech.

A lot of R&D and a lot of technology goes into it. It’s always been my understanding to have the exhaust exit as narrow as possible so you don’t get the water dirty/aerated. Too much exhaust in the water and the prop is no longer biting clean dense water and doesn’t have the same force, the prop free spools and the RPM’s go up. I know they know what they are doing and I’m sure it’s a precise slip to, like you said keep the RPM’s up a little. 

My prop selection is based on one thing “Running skinny” I’m going to use a small diameter prop so I can get more of it in the water. Smaller diameter the faster it’s going to spin so to compensate for that you have to add a bunch of pitch. I’m also going to use a 4 blade for that same reason; the 4 blade keeps more of the blades in the water per revolution than a 3 blade. I have all the motor I need so I’m fortunate to have plenty of room to play with when it comes to torque………………………… :mrgreen: _


----------



## Badbagger

You hit it right on the head Dave. Managed to get the engine to the marina after calling many Uhaul dealers for a damn trailer. A pain in the arse but once I got the trailer, it was smooth. Tried working a bit this morning and wet, windy and spitting rain made for crappy conditions so not much done on the boat. All these little things to do and NEVER enough time!
I'm going to focus on what I need to get done so they can rig then engine up for me and I'll sweat the balance once I get it back. I told the folks at the marine who also sell Etec's and a LOT of them what I paid for the engine and they couldn't believe it :shock: 

All true though, $7k OTD with all my rigging from Evinrude, can't beat that with a stick [-X 

Maybe tomorrow will be a better day outdoors and I can manage a couple of hours work before I have to get stuff for my business taken care of which I've been letting slide a bit with this project.


----------



## Badbagger

Decided I was getting close nuff to place the HDS 12 on the console to see how it looks and also lay up on of the new rod holders on the rib. The holders will hold 5 poles and I've got one more coming for the trolling rods to mount up on the console in stainless. The console top piece came in and works nicely as did my door for the front of the console. Unfortunately, that needs to be tweaked a bit to fit properly but it's going to look great. All black starboard. That's just a visual thing so not going to hold up moving forward. The guy who sent me the starboard for the inside of the console to mount up my fuse box, circuit break and trim tab control box F'd Up. In a rush, he sent it to the wrong address so yet another freaking delay. Should have been here last night... I could *SCREAM* . Ship happens I guess but always at the wrong time and the starboard is crucial. Only work around temporarily is a Wally World cutting board to mount stuff up so I can get the boat down to be rigged. Mounting that stuff up is critical. On a better note while I was typing this, FEDEX showed up with my seats and they are just *SIC*.

I'll get those up and on in a day or two with pics.

Bagger out.


----------



## bigwave

Badger that thing is really coming together. I know its killing ya being so close, yet so far away. One more day wont kill ya....like dave said slow methodical installation is the way to go.....I cant wait to see the motor hanging off the back. You have sold me on the black on white, looks killer. =D>


----------



## Country Dave

_BB it looks freaking great. _ =D>


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks fellas! Worked this morning and it was overcast but no rain. 1 hour before quitting time, drizzle which turned to a good rain. I had the electrical panel to do under the console and it was something I was not looking forward to. So I opened up the bimini top and went to work. 4 hours and 20 mins later, done and it's actually working lol. I had to reorder a larger piece of starboard and while it wasn't suppose to be here till early next week due to a screw up by the seller, it made it today. Pulled the old smaller piece, took measurements and fit the new piece in and it JUST made it. Measure twice then check it twice and glad I did, fits like a glove. I had to remove the fuse box and breaker from the smaller piece so I started there. Then started with the mounting to the trim tab control box followed by the fuse box and lastly the breaker. Once they were all mounted, and checked I pulled them back off and rewired everything. Then it was a matter of remounting the starboard to the console. Ended up drilling a couple of more holes for a good secure fit. Finishing touches with some zip ties and voila, done. Trim tabs work so it's wired properly. Once she's pretty much done I'll mount my HDS 12 and Garmin GPSMAP 720 and just wire those up to the fuse panel. If anyone needs one, I've got one Blue Seas 5025 leftover and it's new. Just PM me... so time for a lil rest, dinner and then to bed and up at 1:30 am to get back to work. Long day but productive :mrgreen:


----------



## Pweisbrod

Can't wait to see some pics :mrgreen:


----------



## Badbagger

No pics today, just got done with a 5 hour day out there after working 8 hours. Finished with the help of a friend on this forum mbweimer, I finished up the electrical under the console and rewiring the TM plug. Connected both battery chargers and the leads from the 24V system and mounted up the trolling motor and then rewired the new TM plug. I buttoned up everything electrical wise and wrapped up the wiring with my best friend zip ties. Fortunately for me, everything works like it should or I'd be back to square one... but the TM fired up without issues as did the battery chargers etc. Once that was done, time to start rewiring the trailer. I needed better lights so I got the new lights mounted up and wired. The original lights had seen there better day. I don't like the way the trailer is wired and I'm saving a total trailer rewire for another day. None the less, lots done and I'm shooting to run the boat down to the marina on Thursday to mount the engine. I've got another 10 or 12 hours of work before I am at that point but weather permitting, I should be good to go. Still a few more things to order like some cable clams for the wiring on my Garmin and Lowrance etc. So ends another day at the ranch and getting much closer.


----------



## Badbagger

Well I will let the photos speak for themselves. Wrapped up all the electrical today, drilled the starboard for installation amongst a few more things and a 5 hour day. Getting there. The current plan is to put 30 gallons of ethanol free in the tank on Wednesday and to the marine to hang the jackplate and etec on Thursday. Should be there a few days and then when she's back, it's hang the transducers and install the electronics, install the cooler, rod holders etc. Still a day or two off work easily but I just want the engine hung asap.


----------



## RivRunR

That's far too pretty to fish from.
It should remain yard art.
=D>


----------



## Badbagger

Lol, I'm getting the decks full of BLOOD asap!

Thank you


----------



## Country Dave

_BB it looks fantastic,

Great job and vision, happy for you bro. =D> =D> =D> You’re probably going to splash yours first, I can see a little light at the end of the tunnel but I probably have another 20 hours or so left for fab and rigging and then off for Seadek. I know that doesn’t sound too bad but work is busy and I have a lot of family functions coming up so just finding the time is the challenge. _


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks Dave, it's coming together and the plan finally coming to fruition. It's all about a vision be it a boat or building a Harley.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Impressive! The black rail is a nice contrasting touch on the white.


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> Thanks Dave, it's coming together and the plan finally coming to fruition. It's all about a vision be it a boat or building a Harley.




_Its all about the vision............. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: _


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks and Dave, you've done an outstanding job yourself =D> =D> =D>


----------



## bigwave

I like the new seats......everything looks fabulous...... =D>


----------



## Pweisbrod

Yo bad bag, what's the big white beauties name?


----------



## smackdaddy53

Looks great!


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks Kevin and the name is undisclosed until I get in a few more things.


----------



## Badbagger

Got the hatch seals in today, mounted up the starboard on the console and then the HDS 12 Touch was mounted. Ordered a couple of Blue Seas Cable Clams which will be here tomorrow. Going to finish up the electronics since it'll be easier without any gauges. The Garmin GPSMAP 720S goes in tomorrow.

And here's the 12 Touch.... just needs power and the transducers and good to go.


----------



## Country Dave

_Bro that looks awesome. _ =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks Dave, slowly getting there and on the final chapter of this novel lol. With some luck, I'll be just about done by days end and ready for power. Mounting the starboard was a pain. No adhesive sticks to starboard so went with machine screws. Damn aluminum on the console is 1/4" thick. Thought it was best to get this all done prior to all gauges being mounted in there.


----------



## Pweisbrod

Looks good!


----------



## mbweimar

I hope you don't need a booster seat to see around that massive Lowrance!


----------



## bigwave

That chart polotter looks awesome.....you might as well get the FLIR.....so you can see where your going at night......heck what else could you add......very nice. =D>


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks much! Well as they say, it's not over till it's over. Got the HDS 12 wired up and mounted and also the Garmin GPSMAP 720. I had ordered two Blue Seas Cable Clams to run cables through the console. They shipped UPS and typically UPS will show up early in the morning. However as my luck would have it, they showed up at just before 6 last night and it didn't end there. I had to wait to receive these in order to know what length stainless screws to get. Pried open the box and a few quick measurements and drilled a couple of holes then off to Ace. Luckily I was there before they closed. Picked up yet a bunch more stainless and a hole saw so that I can drill a hole just smaller than the diameter of the cable clam. I've got to run a power wire and two transducer wires through the opening.

So at first light, it's back to it. I am hoping to be done by late morning so I can head to the marina. If it weren't for UPS, I'd have been done yesterday by 5.
The Big Brown Truck strikes again!


----------



## Country Dave

_Good morning brother,

The Lowrance looks great. Nothing like having a good chart plotter/sounder with a big screen to build confidence when navigating and they don’t get any better than Lowrance. I like to learn a new area by studying the chart and or Google earth first and use a chart plotter as a failsafe. 
You’re making good progress, I’m in the office on Saturday and Sunday is Mothers day so I probably won’t get much done this weekend but hopefully a little. _


----------



## DOBSONFLY

Top notch Bagger, this is absolutely superb. =D>


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC

I love the block of starboard on the console top. It really is the little things that make a build. Great job.


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks very much for the compliments, I started out with a vision for this build and I'm happy to say that "I'm pretty happy with the end result". Well got to work early this morning and then called the marina about 11. They are tied up in the morning so getting it there today wasn't a MUST. Took the time to finish up a few more things and got it done and done right. Tomorrow around 1 after filling the tank up with non-ethanol, I"m on my way. I spent all day working and just finished up. Still several things to tweak and my console door to install when I get her back as well as figuring out just where I want my Garmin position. With two GPS units and one with the autoroute feature, I'm good to go lol and for the wife's safety if something happens to me, the Garmin Autoroute will be really easy for her to navigate with to get us back safely. What a project it's been and looking for the next one by summers end :LOL2: 

I'm beat so I'll let the pictures do the talking :mrgreen:


----------



## bigwave

Absoulutly Killer. :mrgreen:


----------



## smackdaddy53

Mine will never be that clean but it will be functional. I love it bro! Your snook gave me an idea to make a stencil of a redfish for the boat.


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks much! 2 am and about time to get to heading out the door. I still feel sore from climbing up and under everything in the console. Just as I was finishing up yesterday the wife came in from running errands. She looked at me and asked "about done"? To which I replied, "sure am and I just found another boat to work on". The look on her face was truly a Kodak moment... =D>


----------



## Pweisbrod

LOL. I usually tell my wife "sorry I'm late! I found a great deal on another shotgun..." Haha


----------



## bigwave

What kind of boat did you find?


----------



## Badbagger

Lol, I didn't. I was messing with her.


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC

I feel so inadequate now! I run a 7" DI unit with GPS and a 5" 2D only unit with a map card and GPS. They look so small compared to your setup. I guess size kinda matters!

On a lighter note, looking at your console mounted compass, my wife questioned the purchase of a pretty pricey compass I have on my console. She couldn't grasp why someone with two GPS units and a GPS phone would ever need a compass. So I unhooked the power and asked her which way was home. Having grown up orienteering, and working with map and compass, I'm amazed at the kids graduating college these days that can't use either of them.


----------



## jvanhees

B-E-A- UTIFUL! =D>


----------



## Badbagger

Hey thanks Lowe. I looked at various units and when comparing them for the price difference going with the HDS 12 just made sense. I thought the Garmin was big when I bought it lol and ya gotta have a compass as you well know.


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks Jvann!


----------



## jvanhees

Hey no problem man, I really like that white. Alot.


----------



## Badbagger

Well just back from a run down to St. Marks and Shields Marina. I brought them 5 pages of type written instructions lol, yes I AM ANAL. Met with the owner who is a hands on guy and great to deal with. Went through it all from soup to nuts and they'll start on Sunday and be done during the week at some point. He took one look at the boat having seen it before and said "WOW"... then he looked at the rigging work and he's someone who knows what it takes and said
"You've got a LOT of time rigging this"... boy you ain't kidding. He told me that people just don't comprehend that it may take 40 hours to completely rig out a boat when they're buying a new boat and it's NOT cheap! Glad I did what I could and sure have learned a lot and saved a LOT of cash by doing it myself.


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks, wanted something clean looking.


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> Well just back from a run down to St. Marks and Shields Marina. I brought them 5 pages of type written instructions lol, yes I AM ANAL. Met with the owner who is a hands on guy and great to deal with. Went through it all from soup to nuts and they'll start on Sunday and be done during the week at some point. He took one look at the boat having seen it before and said "WOW"... then he looked at the rigging work and he's someone who knows what it takes and said
> "You've got a LOT of time rigging this"... boy you ain't kidding. He told me that people just don't comprehend that it may take 40 hours to completely rig out a boat when they're buying a new boat and it's NOT cheap! Glad I did what I could and sure have learned a lot and saved a LOT of cash by doing it myself.





_Of course he said "WOW" =D> =D> =D> _


----------



## Badbagger

Lmao


----------



## bigwave

Glad I did what I could and sure have learned a lot and saved a LOT of cash by doing it myself.[/quote]


You got that right, most of the guys that I know that rig boats for a living start at 25$ an hour......it adds up real quick.


----------



## Badbagger

Indeed, this is a pretty big marina and they pay their mechanics very well. I'd be the shop labor rate is $65+ per hour at the minimum. 
Have a look, beautiful place: https://www.shieldsmarina.com/custompage3.asp?pg=marina


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> Indeed, this is a pretty big marina and they pay their mechanics very well. I'd be the shop labor rate is $65+ per hour at the minimum.
> Have a look, beautiful place: https://www.shieldsmarina.com/custompage3.asp?pg=marina



_Wow that is beautiful,
I want to drop a live shrimp on that point on an outgoing tide. :mrgreen: _


----------



## Badbagger

That it is, the run to the open bay is about 7 miles up river.


----------



## bigwave

Country Dave said:


> Badbagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, this is a pretty big marina and they pay their mechanics very well. I'd be the shop labor rate is $65+ per hour at the minimum.
> Have a look, beautiful place: https://www.shieldsmarina.com/custompage3.asp?pg=marina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Wow that is beautiful,
> I want to drop a live shrimp on that point on an outgoing tide. :mrgreen: _
Click to expand...

Dave, I am sure there is a big ole hardhead waiting for your shrimp....some day I will show you how to catch that snook. :mrgreen:


----------



## Country Dave

bigwave said:


> Country Dave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Badbagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, this is a pretty big marina and they pay their mechanics very well. I'd be the shop labor rate is $65+ per hour at the minimum.
> Have a look, beautiful place: https://www.shieldsmarina.com/custompage3.asp?pg=marina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Wow that is beautiful,
> I want to drop a live shrimp on that point on an outgoing tide. :mrgreen: _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dave, I am sure there is a big ole hardhead waiting for your shrimp....some day I will show you how to catch that snook. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...



_Big you’re too funny bro,
I will save all the cats for you brother. :LOL2: Hey were is that new avatar you mentioned with a reel snook………………………. :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: _


----------



## Pweisbrod

What is going to be the main use for the depth finder fanciness? I have only flats fished, we used the depth finder to catch baitfish. Lol


----------



## Badbagger

That's a LONG answer but I'll try to keep it simple. Here in N. Florida we also fish the flats in search of Speckled Trout, Redfish and also troll inshore for grouper. Skinny water just like deep water has shape and that includes the flats... shape as in bottom shape. It has holes, edges, slopes, coral, wrecks, mounds of rocks, crab pots and so on and so on. Shape pretty much means changes and change means bait as you'd referred to. When you have bait, you have fish.

A good example of the shape of the bottom can be seen when you're fishing the flats. Flats are basically large areas of shallow water – ranging from 5 feet deep, to 1 foot. Although we've caught fish in less than a foot of water, it's usually about the limit. If you put a 25 lb bigass redfish in 12 inches of water, he doesn't have to 'tail' to stick his back out of the water – it's out of the water all by itself even though his belly is scraping the bottom. Tailing is where you can see the tails of reds sticking up from the water surface. 

The best way to fish the flats is to find holes and where Side Imaging will shine as it will "see out" 150' from each side of the boats current position. Down Imaging and traditional sonar is useless in 5' of water. Fish prefer shaped (un-flat) bottom conditions, even when they're feeding on the flats. That includes drops, holes, rocks, channels, oysters, patches of grass, something that changes the 'shape' of the bottom where they live. You will see fish in those holes - or near that structure - and you will find it much easier to see bait when it's on the flats near the holes. They hang out there most of the time.

Grass & more stuff....Grass grows on some flats and not on others; at some times of the year and not at others. A good bit of grasses grow on many areas of the flats here but not all and not all are the same and it grows in various depths.
you can easily find water that's six feet deep on average, and has a rug of grass two and three feet deep on the bottom. You'll also find grass that's only six inches tall growing in two feet of water that's just as productive as the deep and thick growth; it's all structure, food, and tidal movement when it comes down to it. Not all flats that produce fish are thick with grass; some with patches here and there and large areas of bare sand. In spots like that, you're more likely to find the fish near the patches and not in the large open areas. There are bigger fish lurking around, you know, and snook, tarpon and big ass reds aren't exactly stupid.

So in a nutshell being that fish are structure oriented, finding variation in structure is "the place to start". Lowrance & Simrad both have SI, DI and Structure Map which will allow you to produce your own structure maps of your fishing grounds. Structure mapping is basically the ability to overlay the side scanning or viewing imagery onto the units GPS map in real time.

Attached are some pics taken from an HDS 12 Touch that are actual size. You can clearly see the crushed scaffolding in the Side Imaging view as well as the Down Imaging and also in the 2D Sonar. There is a structure map image and you can control the transparency of the overlay of your structure map so that the contours etc. of your mapping - Navionics etc appear through the map. These can all be saved to your SD cards for review on any given day since they're recorded permanently.

I'm only scratching the surface of what these things can do but hope this explains my theory!
As for the Garmin GPS, I'm only using it for the GPS. It has the ability for a sounder but I've got the Lowrance for that.


----------



## Badbagger

Well they should have hopefully started to rig today but I KNOW that the weekends are really busy, tick tock tick tock lmfao.


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey you did a great job of explaining that and besides all that, maybe the most important thing of all is “it’s cool” :mrgreen: 

No seriously you pretty much said it all. When I’m up skinny “and that’s most of the time” we look for the sand holes, the reds trout and alike love to lay in them and ambush the bait as the swim over. Funny thing is the potholes may only be a foot or two deeper but the water temp can be as much as 4 or 5 degrees warmer and that’s another factor that attracts them. _


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Country Dave said:


> _Hey you did a great job of explaining that and besides all that, maybe the most important thing of all is “it’s cool” :mrgreen:
> No seriously you pretty much said it all. When I’m up skinny “and that’s most of the time” we look for the sand holes, the reds trout and alike love to lay in them and ambush the bait as the swim over. Funny thing is the potholes may only be a foot or two deeper but the water temp can be as much as 4 or 5 degrees warmer and that’s another factor that attracts them. _


+2...I have the Humminbird version which is called Side Imaging (si). While you can spot fish and bait balls, off either side, these units really shine when locating structure. When fishing the canals around here, I can see stuff lurking under docks....might be a mullet, might not. Just have to throw something in there to see what happens. The 10"screen helps these old eyes too.


----------



## Pweisbrod

I see. So the sideways view is the most important part.


----------



## bigwave

Boys and their toys, very nice job explaining the flats and structure. That image from your machine looks killer.....do you fish or dive that scaffolding? I would be willing to bet there are some groupers and snapper around it.


----------



## jvanhees

That is really cool and very useful


----------



## Badbagger

Country Dave said:


> _Hey you did a great job of explaining that and besides all that, maybe the most important thing of all is “it’s cool” :mrgreen:
> 
> No seriously you pretty much said it all. When I’m up skinny “and that’s most of the time” we look for the sand holes, the reds trout and alike love to lay in them and ambush the bait as the swim over. Funny thing is the potholes may only be a foot or two deeper but the water temp can be as much as 4 or 5 degrees warmer and that’s another factor that attracts them. _



Hey Dave thanks and indeed the unit is pretty COOL lol and indeed those holes can hold BIG surprises and SI is a pretty good tool to find them.


----------



## Badbagger

Pweisbrod said:


> I see. So the sideways view is the most important part.



For my use where we fish the flats, absolutely but DI has it's place too but just not in a few feet of water so much.


----------



## Badbagger

bigwave said:


> Boys and their toys, very nice job explaining the flats and structure. That image from your machine looks killer.....do you fish or dive that scaffolding? I would be willing to bet there are some groupers and snapper around it.



Hey thanks Kevin. That image is actually not from my HDS12, it's from a friends unit and used it just to show the capability of SI but would be nice to find some of that stuff inshore.


----------



## Badbagger

jvanhees said:


> That is really cool and very useful



I need every tool I can have lol. The unit is my EYES in the water without putting on a set of fins and a tank.


----------



## Badbagger

Well having read Dave's "cooler thread", I'm reminded of the need for a second cooler. The boat came with an Igloo which is half way decent and it's going to be used as a seat in front of the console and for drinks and food etc. Just need a second one for the catch of the day.. have ta spend more lol. Oh happy day!


----------



## mbweimar

Get a Yeti! I got a 65 and love it. Haven't even put ice in it yet lol. It makes a great seat in front of or behind the console though!


----------



## Badbagger

Hey thanks Miles, ya gotta get some pics of that!


----------



## Country Dave

Badbagger said:


> Well having read Dave's "cooler thread", I'm reminded of the need for a second cooler. The boat came with an Igloo which is half way decent and it's going to be used as a seat in front of the console and for drinks and food etc. Just need a second one for the catch of the day.. have ta spend more lol. Oh happy day!



_I know you’re a research junky not unlike myself :LOL2: So do the research and get the Engel. _


----------



## Badbagger

Lmfao.... that I am and that I WILL :mrgreen:


----------



## bigwave

Ok they have had your boat for three days.....I want to see some pics......... :twisted:


----------



## Badbagger

Kevin, you're right. They're actually closed on Monday so today is day two. I'm going to call them for an update in the morning and find out where I am.


----------



## Badbagger

Ok so I called lol. I had a couple of things to go over with them. They're open on the weekends and despite wanting to start to rig it on Sunday, it's a BUSY day. That combined with the fact that they had one other boat ahead of me which arrived maybe 4 or 5 hours ahead of me, I didn't actually think they'd start it but wishing anyway. Make a long story, they finished up the guy ahead of me today. They're closed on Monday and they start to rig me up in the morning. I finally got my sorry arse to the tax collector and registered the boat on Monday and had some custom Reg Numbers made up and a new SeaArk Logo done for the stern and those are ready and done locally, sounds like a great reason to drive down to the marina on Thursday morning to me :mrgreen: 

They KNOW I'm SO ready. On another note, there is a local tackle shop folks recommended on another forum. I bought two 50# class custom rods and two Shimano Reels for Grouper trolling and ordered some Jerry Brown Braided line and Sufix Line for a topshot. Just called them for a price on spooling up both reels with my supplied line - BEST deal in town FREE =D>


----------



## bigwave

Free is always good, if you ever want me to quote you on anything I will....I have an in house rod builder and am also a Top Shelf Shimano Dealer. I would do the line for free too.........since your a TB member.


----------



## Badbagger

Kevin, I need a price on some Mann's Stretch 25's. I've got to get about 6 of them in various colors. I've got a price of $7.00 each and the best I can find so far. 

Thanks


----------



## vahunter

I won two yeti coolers, a 65qt and 20qt roadie at a DU banquet last year. A single $20 raffle ticket. By far the coolest thing I've ever won!
Edit: I tried posting a pic but wouldn't let me for some reason. They're both tan with the Ducks Unlimited emblem on the lid.


----------



## smackdaddy53

You guys should check out Brute Coolers, cheaper than Yeti, made here in Texas and built like a tank. I am getting two 75 quarts for my boat. The front one is going to be my casting platform and the rear one will be my seat for the console.


----------



## Badbagger

Much appreciated and will do!


----------



## Badbagger

Also found a pretty sweet cooler by Moeller...


----------



## Badbagger

Well just got an update from the folks at Shields. I had actually made a surprise visit yesterday to drop off some parts. They started the process at noon yesterday. They had to drill and tap the jackplate to ensure there was a good solid fit and then the finally got the Etec mounted up. The next bear was pulling the wiring. They had to pull the main cable, throttle cables AND two fairly large transducer cables. The wiring race is fairly large BUT, there was a TON of wire in that joker before I brought it to them in the first place. I had issues pulling the two 4 awg wire for the TM batteries and I KNEW they'd have a go of it to get it all in there. They DID and they made it happen but NOT without a few choice cuss words lmfao. 

He should be sending photos my way shortly and will post em up.


----------



## Badbagger

And here are a couple of photos of the progress... getting there :mrgreen:
There's still a good bit to do by looking at the photos but I'm good.


----------



## bigwave

Now that is looking mighty fine....... =D>


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks Kevin, getting there !


----------



## Badbagger

Well while the rigging clock ticks, ordered some security related equipment and a Pelican Case to protect my Lowrance & Garmin. Those cases are SWEET with the pick & pluck foam, not cheap but sweet. I'll snap up some pics later today. I'm hoping they'll be done on Tuesday and we can run her Wednesday.


----------



## Badbagger

Just go to thinking, on the bow I'm wondering how a Protecth Mantis shade would look ? Gets hot as hell on the flats and the Bimini will take care of the wife and me while we are running and the wife when fishing but I'm out of gas.


----------



## vahunter

Had to delete and reinstall Tapatalk but I'm able to post pics now...here's my 65qt


----------



## Badbagger

NICE cooler !


----------



## Badbagger

Well to pass the time, I ordered a few more things. Mostly security related.

A. The Claw - Got this joker on Amazon and made by the folks who make The Club. It got great ratings.

B. Trimax Trailer Coupler Lock - Again, Amazon had the best prices and it was well received by those who bought one.

C. Wheel Locks and a Reese Hitch Lock - Loading up on doing what I can to make sure the boat stays in it's place :mrgreen: 

D. Minn Kota Trolling Motor Extension Handle & a couple of packs of dock line. The extension is important and it extends from 17 to 25" and while I have lots of dock line, just had to get some black lmfoa.


----------



## Badbagger

Almost forgot, also ordered some Surfix Bunk Sticks - These are MANDATORY. Since we'll be strictly Saltwater, when pull the boat back up onto the trailer the carpet will be soaked in Saltwater and stay wet for days. Electrolysis is a BAD BAD thing so these sticks will put some polymer between the hull & bunks. Another BIG plus is this makes launching and loading effortless. Once you unhook from the strap & chain, it takes NOTHING to slide into the water. WARNING: Make SURE that your boat is IN THE WATER before you unhook or it will be a BAD BAD day.

Used these on my 1966 G3 and the wife could pull the boat back onto the trailer herself. HIGHLY recommend these:

https://www.surfixinc.com/surfix_trailer_bunkslides.html

I'm anal as hell and read and read and then read more. These are about the best there is and having used them, I will attest to that.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Badbagger said:


> Almost forgot, also ordered some Surfix Bunk Sticks - These are MANDATORY. Since we'll be strictly Saltwater, when pull the boat back up onto the trailer the carpet will be soaked in Saltwater and stay wet for days. Electrolysis is a BAD BAD thing so these sticks will put some polymer between the hull & bunks. Another BIG plus is this makes launching and loading effortless. Once you unhook from the strap & chain, it takes NOTHING to slide into the water. WARNING: Make SURE that your boat is IN THE WATER before you unhook or it will be a BAD BAD day.
> I'm anal as hell and read and read and then read more. These are about the best there is and having used them, I will attest to that.


Hey Badger, I agree, but there is a cheaper alternative called PVC available from Lowes/HD called 1X3 PVC trim.
Works great and very cheap. +3 make sure you are in deep water BEFORE you release the trailer winch!.....Jerry


----------



## sbritt23

Jon boat I would of never thought about that. I'm going to have to do that did you just use reg stainless screws and sink them down in the trim board


----------



## Badbagger

Good idea Jerry.. man that trailer is too purty to dunk in the drink :mrgreen:


----------



## Badbagger

Just thought I'd post up a few more photos. First up I had John at Florida Marine Plastics make me a door for the console of the boat to hide the "stuff" under the console and keep valuables out of site if you will. Way back when I first bought my Garmin 720, I was concerned about the best way to protect/transport it without any worries etc. and that was always in mind. Once I decided to get the Lowrance, there was no doubt in my mind that I just HAD to get a case to transport it securely and have ZERO worries to protect the investment which is well in excess of $4,000 in electronics. The first thought that came to mind was Pelican... back when I was in the military, we used Pelican Cases exclusively to protect our equipment. They're not cheap by any means and folks on a couple of other forums I frequent suggested buying a $25 case. To me, spending $25 on a case to protect $4k plus of equipment just didn't cut it.

First and only thought, Pelican Cases. It holds my HDS 12 Touch and the Garmin 720 and for safe keeping the hand held radio.
If memory serves me, it was just under $200 and well worth it for piece of mind. It's comes with "pick n pluck" foam so you can customize it to suit your needs.

Bagger out


----------



## Pweisbrod

Looks great! I can't imagine not having a good case to protect what's basically a laptop.

Plus yeah man, that thing costs as much as a used truck. :shock: 

But it's sweeeeet 8)


----------



## bigwave

Very very nice.....does that hatch allow room for another box? I would like another box to protect my very nice electronics...... 8)


----------



## Badbagger

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=315423#p315423 said:


> bigwave » Yesterday, 20:16[/url]"]Very very nice.....does that hatch allow room for another box? I would like another box to protect my very nice electronics...... 8)



Thanks fellas and Kevin, there's room but I don't think I'd want anything in the lid on this model. I'd look at their site and see what other versions they have.

Kevin, check yer PM's.


----------



## Pweisbrod

I want to see this thing used! Hurry up marina! :evil:


----------



## Badbagger

You and me both lmao. I'm going to get up with them today. Gotta be close.


----------



## Badbagger

Just got off the phone, Skeg Guard is on and here's the business end of the boat. Picking her up in the morning and going for a trial run.

Whoo Hoooo


----------



## bigwave

Ok breath, you know that you have to keep it under 2000 rpm for the initial break in [-X [-X [-X looks like you will be just idling along......you got a good 10 hrs before you can WOT......... 8)


----------



## Badbagger

HAHAHA... NOT with an Etec. Drive it like ya stole it....


----------



## Badbagger

Once I get her back, I've still got a pretty good amount of work to do but it's all down hill now thank the good lord.


----------



## Country Dave

_Looks cool all jacked up like that………………………… :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: _


----------



## Pweisbrod

Looks good bro, can't wait to hear how it does.


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks and time will tell all.


----------



## Badbagger

Finally, the day has arrived. Heading out the door within the hour.


----------



## Badbagger

*SPLASH*

She's been splashed :mrgreen: Where to start... I pulled up to Shields right at about 9:30 this morning and Brett the owner was finishing things up and just had to connect the water pressure hose. Brett is the owner and NOT afraid to roll up his sleeves and go to work and he did a GREAT job and I'm very happy with his work. Truth be told, he rigged the entire boat and did an outstanding job of it. By about 10:30, we rolled the trailer down the ramp. I went through a few things with Brett and cranked up the Etec. First thing I noticed was how unbelievably quite this engine is. These are not by any stretch grandad's old smokey 2 stroker. I've owned a few 4 strokes and a 2 stroke Yamaha over the past few years. This engine is pretty much just as quiet as the 4 stroke 90 Yamaha I had on the G3 1966 and that was a quiet engine. I motored away from the dock through the no wake zone for about 1/2 mile until I got to the channel marker and then I was good to go. I gave it a bit of throttle and I was really surprised how fast it got up on plane. These engines get up and go. I left the tabs up and out of the way on the first run up the channel. The boat itself is a beast. I've owned 3 G3's since 03 and always read how good SeaArk's were but had never ridden in one let alone drive on until today. The boat itself is actually a little lighter than the 1966 I just sold and I'd always wondered how it would run out with the weight always on my mind. I got my answer. The boat is incredibly stable and tracks true and runs straight as an arrow. There was a slight chop with no ill effects on the ride. In my G3, I'd have lost my teeth. Every G3 I owned beat me to death and pounded like no tomorrow no matter what.

On the first run with no tab, once I looked at my speed on my cell GPS I was running about 30 and noticed the boat wanted to porpoise a bit. I ran up river about 2 miles varying speeds etc all with no tab. Right about 30 on each run, the porpoising would start. Not horrible but it was there and worsened slightly as I gave her more throttle. These boats are known to porpoise and I thought it would be worse than it was but now it was time to test the tabs. On the next run, once I reached 30 she started to porpoise so I gave her about 1/2 tab and whoo hoooo. She settled right down and the porpoising totally disappeared. Prior to using tab, I varied speeds quite a bit and was looking for some stern squat with no tab. There was none and that I can attribute a good bit to the prop which is a 4 blade and it really got me out of the hole and pretty darn quick. I've got a LOT of weight in the stern and just forward are 2 more batteries so this had been weighing on my mind pretty heavily and I'm relieved. The steering was tight and it'll loosen up over time and use. When Brett mounted the engine on the Weldbuilt that mbweimer has, it showed 12 hours so the boat itself has a whole 12 hours on it.

Back to engine for a second... as I said, I varied the speed greatly just to see how the boat handled as it's the first time I've run it. While I was really tempted to give it all she had, I didn't. I got up to 3/4 WOT and then backed down through the range and back up several times.
The boat doesn't have a traditional speedo but at 3/4 WOT, the GPS registered 45 mph and I didn't check that until I got back to the dock.
I knew I was going pretty damn fast but just wasn't sure how fast lol. The boat handled absolutely flawlessly and absolutely zero issues.
Through the process I tried to plan it all out step by step and take my time. I believe in doing things once and doing it right and if you can't do that, don't do it at all. It's all downhill from here thankfully and there's still a good bit of work to be done. The SeaDek console pad has been ordered which will sport the name of the boat and that will be disclosed once I receive it.

Snapped a few pics of the business end of the boat and the console. Funny, Brett made the same comment on the Linex that I did. He too imagined a miserable time cleaning up that pretty white interior which got pretty mucked up. He told me "I was really surprised how easy this stuff cleans up"...

Time to rest for a short while and set the plan in motion to finish her up.


With that, Bagger out.


----------



## bigwave

Awesome.......looks very good.....I am sure you will dial that thing in over the next few trips. Time for some fishing. =D> :beer: :beer:


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=315813#p315813 said:


> Badbagger » 7 minutes ago[/url]"]*SPLASH*
> 
> 
> Through the process I tried to plan it all out step by step and take my time. I believe in doing things once and doing it right and if you can't do that, don't do it at all.With that, Bagger out.




_That's what I'm talking about =D> =D> =D> _


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks very much and a BIG thanks that is, yall have been a LOT of help believe me. I've got to get a few things done over the next couple of days and a planned trip is on the books for Wednesday to see what we can do about finding some Specks and Reds... and maybe Mr. Grouper.


----------



## WildCard07

Looks great man. Glad you finally got her on the water.


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks, been working on mounting the side scan transducer and it's a royal pain in the azz.. going on the jackplate and be glad when I'm done and hopefully that's in 30 mins lol.


----------



## Abraham

Just read the whole thread and love how it came out. Well done!


----------



## CountryRN

VERY NICE =D> =D> . I have been reading this one while working on mine and trying to pick up an idea or two. Have to say that you have done it right the first time. I know its a rewarding feeling to splash her for the first time and I am looking forward to that same feeling soon.


----------



## Pweisbrod

Good work. The engine will smoke even less after a few hours of use. Lol. They really are awesome.


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks very much, slowly but surely and FYI there is NO smoke lol... that's the OLD 2 strokes. This is SUPER quiet. Today I finished up the LSS2 Transducer for the HDS 12 Touch. I've got go fab up a bracket to lower it 5". Right now it will take a pretty picture of my trim tabs lol.
That's next week. Also mounted the door today to hide the crap under the console. John from Florida Marine Plastics made this up for me as well as the top of the console, gunnel rod holders which go on tomorrow and a few other things.


----------



## nccatfisher

What deg. on your tabs do you run to stop the porpoising? I put them on mine and was really surprised at the difference they made. Mine would porpoise bad (fuel tank and all batteries in front) two people sitting on back seat. I could really gun it WOT and just about throttle through the porpoise but just about any wake and it would start back. With one person riding in the front and it would lightly porpoise.

I started out with 5 deg. neg on the tabs and it would plane out almost immediately and no porpoising but it cut 8 MPG off my top end speed. I then played with them some and found out 2 deg appears to be the sweet spot. planes out fast, yet no porpoising and no cut in top in speed. 

Crap, after typing all this I just realized you have just ran it one time, and haven't even ran it WOT, well give me a reply later on.


----------



## Badbagger

Hey NC, thanks for your input. Once I've run her a few times, I'll report back. However, they REALLY make a very BIG BIG difference and worth their weight in gold having had my share of boats without them.


----------



## Badbagger

Should mention one IMPORTANT thing. If you're doing a build, buy a DREMEL and a GOOD one. Without my Dremel, this would have been a good bit more challenging. Especially for trimming things up. INVALUABLE tool.


----------



## Pweisbrod

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=316094#p316094 said:


> Badbagger » Yesterday, 14:42[/url]"]Thanks very much, slowly but surely and FYI there is NO smoke lol... that's the OLD 2 strokes. This is SUPER quiet. Today I finished up the LSS2 Transducer for the HDS 12 Touch. I've got go fab up a bracket to lower it 5". Right now it will take a pretty picture of my trim tabs lol.
> That's next week. Also mounted the door today to hide the crap under the console. John from Florida Marine Plastics made this up for me as well as the top of the console, gunnel rod holders which go on tomorrow and a few other things.




My previous motor was an etec. I am telling you they smoke even less after 8 or 10 hours of use lol. The computer uses extra oil for the first while, even though you don't have to worry about break in. I am telling you it will smoke even LESS


----------



## smackdaddy53

Congrats man! I can't wait until that day with mine


----------



## Country Dave

_The only thing I want to see smoking is a 50 wide with a 30lbs Gag on the other end. :mrgreen: _


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks Smack and Dave, gotta agree. Just installed the rod holders and now to work on the measurements for my trolling rod holders. Needed the boat back to do that since the jackplate and steering (max left and max right) comes into play. Going to take some really good measurements and buy some PVC pipe at Lowes once I've got what I THINK I want. $20 worth of PVC is a LOT better than a $200 mistake.
Also did the software update on my HDS 12 that Lowrance just put out and managed to installed the DI transducer today. Last thing transducer wise is the extension for my LSS-2 Sidescan Ducer. I'll play with that some this week.

Trying to knock out a few things before Wednesday when I'm off since we plan to get the decks BLOOD RED!


----------



## Pweisbrod

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=316161#p316161 said:


> Badbagger » Today, 14:41[/url]"]
> 
> Trying to knock out a few things before Wednesday when I'm off since we plan to get the decks BLOOD RED!




Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## Badbagger

Come Wednesday, I'll get some pics :mrgreen:


----------



## Badbagger

Looking for some suggestions before taking the plunge. I need a trolling rod holder setup. I've posted the photo before but here it is again. So far, this seems to be about the best option and it's right at about $200. Money isn't an issue but it's GOT to be a good rod holder. It'll be holding my two new 30-50 # Class trolling rods and Shimano reels. We're targeting Grouper so the holders have TO be stout. Going to lay down some 65# braid and a top shot of mono this week on the rods and just need an idea aside from what I have and I'd make it removable.

Thanks
Bagger out....


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=316245#p316245 said:


> Badbagger » 11 minutes ago[/url]"]Looking for some suggestions before taking the plunge. I need a trolling rod holder setup. I've posted the photo before but here it is again. So far, this seems to be about the best option and it's right at about $200. Money isn't an issue but it's GOT to be a good rod holder. It'll be holding my two new 30-50 # Class trolling rods and Shimano reels. We're targeting Grouper so the holders have TO be stout. Going to lay down some 65# braid and a top shot of mono this week on the rods and just need an idea aside from what I have and I'd make it removable.
> 
> Thanks
> Bagger out....




_Bro that thing is sick, I love it. If I wasn’t going to have a polling platform I would go f something just like that. _ =D>


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks Dave, then that's it. It is cats azz lol. Going to mock one up out of PVC this week first.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=316249#p316249 said:


> Badbagger » 15 minutes ago[/url]"]Thanks Dave, then that's it. It is cats azz lol. Going to mock one up out of PVC this week first.




_LOL I’m going to do the same thing with my polling platform,

I’m going to mock one up out of wood and make sure all of the angles and clearances are right before I start welding up the real thing. I have a little while yet for that though. Always trying to think a least a few steps a head anyway. _


----------



## Badbagger

That's the BEST way to go. Use to do the same thing building my Harley's.


----------



## bigwave

That rod holder should be just fine...the angles are just right to keep your rod butts from breaking......I know when we troll for gags over here, you should never put the rod in a 90 degree holder unless you want a broken rod. Those gags hit like a freight train on stretch 30's, I change all my hooks to double's since the trebles are too weak and bend out. I love trolling for grouper......just can't keep them yet. Yesterday we released one that was 37 inches.....and many more that were between 28-30 inches......argggggg :evil:


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks Kevin, it's the way I'm going. Just finished up putting on the new registration numbers which I wanted something different hence the black and gray. Also had them make me a new SeaArk logo which I'd measured prior to having the boat painted and lastly, a shot of the battle wagon. Noaa is calling for some nasty wind out of the SE tomorrow but damn it, we're going fishing about 5 am. Time to make the pretty white blood red. And I know, the light poles on the trailer need a good cleaning but it's going to have to wait. Also ordered the extension for my LSS 2 transducer mount to drop in 5" to be out of the way of my trim tabs.

Bagger out.


----------



## Country Dave

_Brother that thing looks freaking awesome, =D> 

Rapala Magnum’s CD14’s’s and 18’s red head with white body and the blue silver mullet color. Fish on……………………. :mrgreen: _


----------



## bigwave

Man o Man, Awesome.......The wind is cranking over here too.....we will be heading out for some ARS come sunday, if the wind lets up. I am speechless, really a bad ass rig. Good luck when you get on the water. By the way that black console cover and door really turned out nice. :beer:


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks very much chaps! I just checked the winds and it's blowing 15 to 20 with the seas 3 - 5. That SUX and ain't no weather to fish in. GRRRRRRR


----------



## Badbagger

Spent yesterday and today on a couple of things and some projects. Most notably mocking up my trolling rod holder and I used some PVC from Lowes. Better to use $10 worth of PVC than $200 of work. It'll be 46" wide and about 30 inches high. I had to figure the angle of the engine when the wheel is turned and take into account engine height with the jackplate. Also got the LSS-2 Transducer lowered. It was "looking" right at the middle of my trim tabs and that's not working. This bracket lowers it 5" and it's 1" below my tabs. Running WOT with the tabs down will cause issues but with tabs up, no worries. The best images typically come from speeds between 3 mph to about 25 mph so I'll be good to go. Now a few more measurements and I'll order the trolling rod holder. 

Slowly but surely...


----------



## Badbagger

Snapped a quick pic of the rod holders that John from FL Marine Plastics did for me out of starboard and decided mounting my anchor pin on top was the way to go. Going to have him make me another set for the starboard side for another 5 rods and holders built in for my paddle and boat hook.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=316908#p316908 said:


> Badbagger » Today, 16:00[/url]"]Snapped a quick pic of the rod holders that John from FL Marine Plastics did for me out of starboard and decided mounting my anchor pin on top was the way to go. Going to have him make me another set for the starboard side for another 5 rods and holders built in for my paddle and boat hook.




_Looks great, :mrgreen: 

Not sure where I’m going to mount my anchor pin yet, maybe just under the rail. _


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks Dave.... I didn't want any holes that I don't NEED and it's easy to grab.


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey BB maybe I missed it but did you ever tell us what her name is? _


----------



## Badbagger

Lol still waiting on my SeaDek to mount with the name on it and then I'll reveal it. Back a LOT of pages ago I actually revealed it in a post but no one caught on...


----------



## vahunter

I know the name........"The sickest, most awesome Tinboat that all will envy"


----------



## Badbagger

Damn it man, YOU got it lmfao.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=317211#p317211 said:


> Badbagger » Today, 17:30[/url]"]Lol still waiting on my SeaDek to mount with the name on it and then I'll reveal it. Back a LOT of pages ago I actually revealed it in a post but no one caught on...




_If you’re referring to “The beast” I got that………. :mrgreen: _


----------



## Badbagger

Negative sir [-X


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=317275#p317275 said:


> Badbagger » Today, 03:40[/url]"]Negative sir [-X


_
Ok well I think I got it but I’m not going to post it. I will say this, it’s pretty darn close to what I did say………….. :mrgreen: _


----------



## Badbagger

Lol [-X [-X [-X 

Just got back from a 4 hour trip. Snotty, rainy but VERY stable. 2 short specks, 1 big speck blow up on a Zara Spook and a very big Red that wanted it to but missed it and gave up. Must have been blind :roll:


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey man I’ll take it. 4 hours fishing is better than no fishing at all. Zara Spook haven’t heard or seen that plug in like a gazillion years. Love it though. One of the biggest bass I ever caught was on a Z spook. :LOL2: 
_


----------



## Badbagger

Indeed better than not. Specks and Red up here tear those things up I have caught my share on largemouth with them as well.


----------



## vahunter

Almost always have a spook tight on! No pics of the speck?


----------



## Badbagger

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=317379#p317379 said:


> vahunter » Today, 18:38[/url]"]Almost always have a spook tight on! No pics of the speck?



No pics, it was pouring and they were shorts so back they went.


----------



## bigwave

One of my alll time favorites is the old school TT red head mirrolure......everything has to hit it.....I think I know what the boat name is too.......... :lol:


----------



## Badbagger

Well look into that crystal ball and give it a shot lol. I have a couple of mirro lures on the way.


----------



## bigwave

Meow :roll: :roll: :roll: w.......


----------



## Badbagger

LMFAO... soon it should be revealed. Waiting on my SeaDek.


----------



## Country Dave

_LMAO I know but I’m not saying. :mrgreen: _


----------



## Badbagger

Lmfao... we'll see and if you're right, I'd be SHOCKED :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Badbagger

Ordered three Shimano Spheros reels and thinking of trying braid. Anyone try the Sufix 832 braided ?


----------



## bigwave

The reels are good for the money, I like the Tuff line.....not as waxy as the 832.....honestly I prefer mono for all my inshore reels. The only time I use braid is for my deep drop reels.....or if I am fishing for dock snook.


----------



## smackdaddy53

Badbagger said:


> Ordered three Shimano Spheros reels and thinking of trying braid. Anyone try the Sufix 832 braided ?


Yes, its great. Check out the camo 832.
Dont let the waxy feel sway you, after two hardcore lure chunking trips it gets supple and broken in. Power pro 8 superslick as well. I like the 20# for all inshore fishing.


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks Kevin & Smack... may give it a go on one of the new reels.


----------



## Country Dave

_I have the Sufix 832 spooled up on several of my flats combo’s. I’m a big fan of braid, the only thing I don’t use it for is trolling, no stretch. The 832 is one of the better braids I’ve used, smooth through guides and minimal wind knots and you can cast it a mile. Great on the flats when sight fishing for reds and alike in skinny water. _ \/


----------



## vahunter

I use Sufix mono and have not found a better line. Haven't tried their braid but its gotta be good. IMO you can't go wrong with Sufix.


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC

Schooling hybrids love a clear spook. Add a bucktail trailer to the back hook and throw in when they're breaking.


----------



## Badbagger

Indeed on the Sufix Mono, I've used that and using it as a Topshot on my trolling rods and also use Yozuri which has proven to be pretty darn good as well.


----------



## bigwave

On my trolling rods I use suffix superior hi vis for all my marlin gear. 80lb main, with 540lb leader....and one of these....my absolute favorite.


----------



## Badbagger

That's one SWEET shot Kevin =D>


----------



## Badbagger

Just an update.. I had installed two Promariner Protournament Chargers and check this out, BOTH went south on me.. yes TWO of them went bad.
So after some testing and hair pulling, they're sending me two new ones that will be here Wednesday and under warranty... Just annoying.

The trolling rod holder is in the works and we leave next Saturday for a run to Cedar Key for two days of fishing :mrgreen:


----------



## bigwave

That's a bummer both chargers quit....going to cedar key, I would meet up with ya but I will be fishing a tournament on sat....if the weather is good. Have a safe trip and good luck.


----------



## Pweisbrod

I want fish pics! :evil:


----------



## bigwave

Roger, I am making a 100 mile run one way for some 20+ red snappers, hopefully the bull dolphin will be there too. The tournament will only allow you to weigh 6 fish......there is a bunch of strategy and beer drinking involved..... 8) Check it out it is on the website for the old salts....It is a real fun tournament.....lots of people. www.oldsaltfishing.org. It is called the 102.5 the bone fishing slam. My plan is to catch two 20lb snappers. two big dolphin...... and two big red grouper....that should be enough to win the tournament. I will start fishing around 2620Nx8420W....look that up on your gps and you will see how far we go for the big ones. If we leave early enough we might even try for a swordfish.


----------



## HRalston

Whats up BB? You totally forgot about us....

Does the boat float?


----------



## riverrat174

No Kidding DUDE!!!! I didnt catch the NAME!!!! I was reading fast, so might have missed it. At any rate, that boat is SWEET. You may have convinced me white on my next boat, what ever she may be.


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks. Well just back from our trip to Cedar Key. We arrived on Saturday just after 12 noon and the wind was blowing and we waited a few hours for the tide to turn and headed out about 3. We were met with a good stiff breeze; it was blowing 16 out of the SW with gusts to 21 and there were more gusts than anything. I wanted to confirm my findings on the trim tabs and this was the perfect opportunity. Once I got my bearings on the channel with the GPS I gave her some gas and it was a bit choppy so down the tabs went and we started to cruise at about 22 mph. In two words, rock solid. I still have my filings and all my teeth as does the wife, daughter and son in-law. I was really shocked to be honest. Every G3 I have owned has beaten the tar out of me in far less windy conditions and I mean FAR LESS. The worst of it was some spray over the bow from crossing over a few decent size wakes from another boat an the son in-law got a bit wet lmao but it was all good. The boat performed like a Rolex to be honest. One hickup before we left, for some reason my MK TM Riptide quit on me. One phone call and my son in-law put his in the car and we were good. Once they arrived, two minutes later the plug was changed an motor mounted and we were good to go. We hauled in several short trout, my daughter had a serious fight on her hands with a ray that was between 24" to 30" plus tail. She was shaking when it got boat side. We fished about 4 hours in some pretty snotty weather. Sunday am we awoke to some windy conditions but not as bad as Saturday. We fished 4 hours and headed in and waited for the tide to turn and headed back out about 4. The wind died down a lot and it was really beautiful out there. Fishing reports for the area have not been good as of late. All in all, one nice size flounder, a ton of short trout, one ray, a lot of jacks and many missed strikes and several pods of dolphins. Yes I know, pics. My daughter has them on her phone and I'll have her send me some of them. My son in-law was highly impressed. He's boated all of his life and been in all of my G3's and a lot of welded boats and anything on up to a 38' Contender... he told me "this boat is unreal and it handles even better than it looks if that's possible".. from him, that means a lot.

Bagger out


----------



## Country Dave

_Sweet =D> =D> =D> _


----------



## vahunter

Nice! No release of the name yet?


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks much and the name release is getting closer. I'm waiting on my SeaDek which will sport the name.


----------



## bigwave

Good to hear the boat ran well Badger. Don't feel bad, I left John's Pass at 1am on sat and ran 29kts in 4-6 foot seas with that wind on our beam......talk about a ball buster.....we went 100 miles in that crap. I cant wait to see the pics of the boat on the water.


----------



## Pweisbrod

Great to hear baggy old chap, sounds great. I need to update my build too! I will if you will


----------



## Badbagger

My daughters Iphone got dropped and she was only able to retrieve 3 photos but better than nothing. These were taken on Sunday when it wasn't blowing at all.
My short trout & daughter and son in-law to be.


----------



## smackdaddy53

Nice! That is good news bro. One day I will be at that point...


----------



## Country Dave

_That spec looks like it 20’ to me……………………………….. :LOL2: 

Glad to see you enjoying the boat with your family. _


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks Dave & was definitely not a 20" speck lol.


----------



## Badbagger

Rod holder is almost done, just had a chat with my buddy on location of rod holders & angles etc. Ships to me tomorrow after he welds them up later today.
Can't beat it, $225 for a custom fabbed holder with 4 rod holders. Unheard of around here.


----------



## Country Dave

_Very cool,
Can’t wait to see how it looks on the beast………………………………. :mrgreen: _


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks Dave & nor can I. It's on the way. Going to make a run out Wednesday morning to wet the lines and Thursday is out since I've got a doc appt in the morning for a checkup. Ugh.... rather be fishing or catching.


----------



## bulldog

When that rod holder gets done post as many pics as possible. I will be needing one for my boat and Id like to see what you come up with.


----------



## Badbagger

Will do, it'll be this week. He shipped it out UPS to me so I'm thinking it'll be here Wed or Thursday. I HIGHLY recommend making a mock up using PVC from HD or Lowes. I spent about $15 and worth every penny to make certain I got what I wanted measurement wise. David tells me this thing will tow a damn truck and knowing him, I believe it.


----------



## Badbagger

Still a no show on the trolling rod holder THANKS UPS.. I have learned to HATE UPS lately!

None the less, been thinking of my next project boat. It's GOT to go super skinny... easy nuff for one person and have a decent beam and relatively light weight. Regardless if we end up staying here in the Tallahassee area after the better half graduates in May or we move to the Tampa area, SKINNY is in.

Folks have mentioned Gheenoes but never been in one and not sure I"m so sold on those.

The first thing that comes to mind would be: Tunnel hull and jet... going to have to think LONG and hard on this one. I want something different and something that will work. A boat that'll take a little bit of a pounding on the way to the skinny water is also important and one that can cross some open water which let's out a Gheenoe....

Hey Dave, what cha think bro ?


----------



## Pweisbrod

sounds like your boat, except with a tunnel and a jet....


I think one of the actual jet hulls with an "inboard" jet might fit what you're looking for? but "cross open water" "take a beating" and "go super shallow" Don't fit any one hull. (personal opinion, know absolutely nothing about ocean hulls) You need a mud boat that can skeeter along in 1-2 inches at full throttle  One of the manufacturers makes a surface drive with reverse....


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=320662#p320662 said:


> Badbagger » Yesterday, 16:44[/url]"]Still a no show on the trolling rod holder THANKS UPS.. I have learned to HATE UPS lately!
> 
> None the less, been thinking of my next project boat. It's GOT to go super skinny... easy nuff for one person and have a decent beam and relatively light weight. Regardless if we end up staying here in the Tallahassee area after the better half graduates in May or we move to the Tampa area, SKINNY is in.
> 
> Folks have mentioned Gheenoes but never been in one and not sure I"m so sold on those.
> 
> The first thing that comes to mind would be: Tunnel hull and jet... going to have to think LONG and hard on this one. I want something different and something that will work. A boat that'll take a little bit of a pounding on the way to the skinny water is also important and one that can cross some open water which let's out a Gheenoe....
> 
> Hey Dave, what cha think bro ?




_Hey brother I just saw you’re post,

Well I guess I’m going to let the cat out of the bag and tell you what my next build will be. First and for most it has to be a welded hull, not that riveted boats are bad mine you, it’s just that welded boats are a little better and more rigged. 
15/48 mod V that has a flat bottom or very little deadrise like my 1752.

But hers the kicker, a 20 inch hunt deck which is basically a big float pod. Wait it gets better, the hunt deck/float pod has a tunnel built in to it. So it really 16 ½ /48 with a jack plate and a smaller motor like a 50hp max. 
The smaller motor is well just that, smaller and shorter so you can get skinny. 

I just don’t know about the jet drive, perhaps one of the jet boys will chime in. I’ve heard they suck up a lot of sand and other chit and that’s not good. I don’t have any experience with jet drives so I don’t know. 
A tunnel hull with a prop drive works real well. Well that’s my vision. I don’t know of anyone doing that yet but I think it would be the ultimate skinny water boat. Lots of fab but hey that’s why they call it a project right. _ :mrgreen:


----------



## Badbagger

Dave sounds awesome. Did more research locally and a LOT of folks running jets. Basically not so good in areas with a lot of grass and the like as it gets sucked into the engine and the same for running in areas with a lot of mud. They've invariably got their place but just not around here. I've been thinking of a 1652, perfect little solo rig and I've had one. You can actually fish a couple of folks. The one thing I do know is that their are tunnels built for prop and those built for jet drives. 

You wanna see a couple of skinny ass rigs...

flatscat.com

https://www.sportsmanboats.com/new-boats/shallowsport-20-flush-deck/


----------



## Badbagger

SeaArk 1660.. tunnel.. perfect :mrgreen:


----------



## Pweisbrod

I don't mean to muddy the waters, but look at https://phowlerboatcompany.com/ and all the beavertail lines etc. they are expensive from the manufacturer, but they drop in price considerably after being used. any of the welded duck hunting boats with a big hunt deck or long pods will also allow you to get real skinny, i guess i was partially on the mark when I was thinking "Mud hull" :lol:


phowler makes a 2472 :O That sucker would draft only a few inches LOL


----------



## Badbagger

Bro those are some serious boats.... now I'd bet they'd do a tunnel but new they are PRICEY.


----------



## Pweisbrod

Yeah they are, just an idea though. There are several "Duck" hulls that are overbuilt by even yours and dave's standards, the beavertails, phowler, etc.... These would be tough as snot and draft very little water. look for something used and the price goes down HUGE, because nobody is willing to pay close to what they want for a new one. :roll: 

Well, some people are, just us dumb duck hunters though. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

Edit: PS check my build, I have a question for you knowledgeable folks.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=320803#p320803 said:


> Badbagger » Today, 16:57[/url]"]Dave sounds awesome. Did more research locally and a LOT of folks running jets. Basically not so good in areas with a lot of grass and the like as it gets sucked into the engine and the same for running in areas with a lot of mud. They've invariably got their place but just not around here. I've been thinking of a 1652, perfect little solo rig and I've had one. You can actually fish a couple of folks. The one thing I do know is that their are tunnels built for prop and those built for jet drives.
> 
> You wanna see a couple of skinny ass rigs...
> 
> flatscat.com
> 
> https://www.sportsmanboats.com/new-boats/shallowsport-20-flush-deck/




_Pretty cool,
They look like they will get pretty skinny but I really don’t like deck boats. I’m going to fab mine own. _


----------



## smackdaddy53

Badbagger said:


> Dave sounds awesome. Did more research locally and a LOT of folks running jets. Basically not so good in areas with a lot of grass and the like as it gets sucked into the engine and the same for running in areas with a lot of mud. They've invariably got their place but just not around here. I've been thinking of a 1652, perfect little solo rig and I've had one. You can actually fish a couple of folks. The one thing I do know is that their are tunnels built for prop and those built for jet drives.
> 
> You wanna see a couple of skinny ass rigs...
> 
> flatscat.com
> 
> https://www.sportsmanboats.com/new-boats/shallowsport-20-flush-deck/


This guy sells and rigs out boats here on the Texas coast and runs a lot of outboard jets and has for over 20 years in areas that have sand, shell, grass, mud etc just like you guys have in Florida. This rig has a 60/40 gour stroke yamaha jet, pods and a tunnel Alweld builds for Sonny to distribute. Watch the part where he runs across about 2" of water and hard sand where the mullet are having a hard time swimming. Not trying to prove you wrong but enlighten you a little...
https://youtu.be/PBjLua3gT0A


----------



## Badbagger

That's some SKINNY running Smack thanks =D>


----------



## Country Dave

_I do not have any experience at all with jet drives so I just have to go by what the research says and word of month,

They get shallow no doubt my concern would be how durable they are. Running that shallow you’re going to suck stuff up, that’s a given. Will they last, or are you going to be changing out bushings seals and impellers every other week?

Tunnel hulls work great with conventional lower units. If the tunnel is built right it forces the water up at the back of the transom and floods the lower unit so you can get it jacked up…………………. :mrgreen: 
I’m going to let you be the Guinea big for this one BB. :LOL2: Besides I’m probably 2 years away from my next build. _


----------



## smackdaddy53

Country Dave said:


> _I do not have any experience at all with jet drives so I just have to go by what the research says and word of month,
> 
> They get shallow no doubt my concern would be how durable they are. Running that shallow you’re going to suck stuff up, that’s a given. Will they last, or are you going to be changing out bushings seals and impellers every other week?
> 
> Tunnel hulls work great with conventional lower units. If the tunnel is built right it forces the water up at the back of the transom and floods the lower unit so you can get it jacked up…………………. :mrgreen:
> I’m going to let you be the Guinea big for this one BB. :LOL2: Besides I’m probably 2 years away from my next build. _


I have personally met Sonny (owner of Sonny's Marine in Port O'Connor, Texas) and he has been running these rigs and selling them along with modified hulls that Alweld makes per his specifications and has no problems running all over the bays and marsh here. The guy knows his stuff and is helping me with my build so I don't waste time, money and effort in building a jet skiff that does not perform well in this area. Sure the impellers wear and suck shells and trash up but people run over obstructions all the time with prop boats and knock off lower units and shear prop blades too. A new impeller is $350-400 and can be shimmed with washers on the shaft to adjust the tolerance between the tapered liner and impeller as it wears. 
Not defending anyone, just stating I have been researching jet units, hull design etc for a while now to make sure I am making a sound decision. If it doesn't end up working the way I want all I have to do is make my tunnel deeper, bolt on a prop lower unit and lower my jack plate. It should work out fine though. 
I'd go for it and test the waters!


----------



## Badbagger

Hey thanks Smack, I'm probably a year or so out. Going to research the heck out of tunnels and the design. Indeed folks around here with prop tunnels do push their luck. The skinnier they go and the more they push their luck, whap ding boom.
There goes a lower unit. One guy in particular loves his jet OB but has serious issues with it getting clogged up with matted grass on the flats and constantly bitches. On the other hand, I'd imagine a tunnel that is done right and run with a prop vs jet won't have those issues. Sonny has a great site.


----------



## Country Dave

_Thanks for the info smack,

In a perfect world right. :LOL2: Everything has its pros and cons. Again I’ve never had a jet drive other than a seadoo so forgive my ignorance. I never had any problems with sucking up debris but I also wasn’t running it in 5” of water. 
A little deferent set up than a jet drive outboard. Anyway I agree conventional lower unit verses a jet drive lower unit on a tunnel hull to get skinny,” jet drive hands down” There are some tradeoffs there is no perfect solution. Maybe a caterpillar drive……………………. :mrgreen: 

BB I know you are a research junky not unlike myself so please let us know your finding and conclusions. Smack I can’t wait to see you skiff when it’s done and see how it performs. I’m sure it’s going to be bad azz. _


----------



## smackdaddy53

Country Dave said:


> _Thanks for the info smack,
> 
> In a perfect world right. :LOL2: Everything has its pros and cons. Again I’ve never had a jet drive other than a seadoo so forgive my ignorance. I never had any problems with sucking up debris but I also wasn’t running it in 5” of water.
> A little deferent set up than a jet drive outboard. Anyway I agree conventional lower unit verses a jet drive lower unit on a tunnel hull to get skinny,” jet drive hands down” There are some tradeoffs there is no perfect solution. Maybe a caterpillar drive……………………. :mrgreen:
> 
> BB I know you are a research junky not unlike myself so please let us know your finding and conclusions. Smack I can’t wait to see you skiff when it’s done and see how it performs. I’m sure it’s going to be bad azz. _


Dave, yours and Badbaggers are the builds that set the bar for me. Everyone has nice builds on this site but something draws me to you guys projects. 
An old jet head from down here showed me a trick with a jet foot where you remove the grates completely and run two stainless rods through the foot about 1/4" below the impeller and it will allow the grass to get chopped up and barfed out without stopping the pump up. Everything is a compromise when it comes to boats but figuring out how to build them the way you want is the fun part. Id rather go with modifying a boat like these than buying one pre made, it doesn't seem as satisfying! 
Badbagger, i will give you the floor now, sorry if I hijacked your thread!


----------



## Badbagger

Smack no worries bro.. I'm anxious to see your finished project and thanks for the compliments.


----------



## smackdaddy53

Badbagger said:


> Smack no worries bro.. I'm anxious to see your finished project and thanks for the compliments.


I am too! You are welcome. Happy 4th


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=321173#p321173 said:


> Badbagger » 22 minutes ago[/url]"]Smack no worries bro.. I'm anxious to see your finished project and thanks for the compliments.


_
X2 Happy 4th guys............................... :mrgreen: _


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks Dave and a belated Happy 4th to you as well. Hope all is well. Found out what the deal is with the rod holder. My buddy shipped it out and went away on business for 10 days. So he comes home and it's on his door step :shock: It was 2" over sized so UPS sends it back to Atlanta, re-routes it and then back to him so he can repackage it lol. I'd think UPS would have saved money by just bringing me that damn rod holder!

So it's back on the way tomorrow. My SeaDek is in with the name of the boat and going to try to pick it up tomorrow. Been looking around at tunnels for skinny water and a bay boat to play around inshore and near shore. So far, dollar for dollar in the pre-owned market the Hydra Sports Baybolt 23' is a good value. Big, wide ass beam and stout but HEAVY and you need at least a 250 to move it well. Time will tell. Figure I'm a year out since the better half graduates from the COM in May and then we'll be dealing with moving... oh HAPPY DAY! NOT but at least more likely than not we'll be headed south and probably in the Tampa area. Kevin has been a big help there.


----------



## mbweimar

If you ever decide to get rid of that SeaArk...give me a call first


----------



## bigwave

HMMMM.....already thinking about another boat...... :lol: There are so many glass boats for sale over here.......many good deals. Just remember that those big ole motors like to drink some gas.


----------



## Badbagger

Absolutely Kevin and yep those 300 HP engines can't drink fuel but such is life. You're going to pay for play but it's all well worth it. Buddy of mine here who runs offshore weekly averages $4k in fuel ONLY per month let along the rest of the expenses.


----------



## bigwave

I know all about that offshore fuel bill........kinda limits a meer mortal to land most of the time.


----------



## Pweisbrod

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=321572#p321572 said:


> Badbagger » Today, 09:28[/url]"]Absolutely Kevin and yep those 300 HP engines can't drink fuel but such is life. You're going to pay for play but it's all well worth it. Buddy of mine here who runs offshore weekly averages $4k in fuel ONLY per month let along the rest of the expenses.



:shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Badbagger

Well FINALLY UPS got their act together - They're CLOWNS and I just don't like using them. None the less, my rod holder made it. I think it turned out pretty damn good. I spent about $15 in PVC at Lowe's and a good amount of time measuring and taking everything into consideration. Then made up a drawing in photoshop and sent it off to my buddy David. He hit it out of the park =D> 

He could NOT have done better if he were here taking measurements himself and the price was OUTSTANDING. I've got $265 into it shipped to me. Locally, the cheapest was double that. Now to get more stainless and mount it. The the final task, mount the boat name and she's officially done.


----------



## Pweisbrod

Awesome! I would love to try trolling for grouper, I've only jigged grass flats and done live bait on the salt. I know how to troll in fresh water, would love to hear some of them toothy critters peel drag off that rod holder. Looks awesome! =D>


----------



## Badbagger

Thank you sir... Grouper is closed in our area right now in state waters and open in federal waters... crazy system they have here. MOST of the state is open.... no worries, going to mount this soon :LOL2:


----------



## Country Dave

_Sweet :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: _


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks Dave, going to clear some time today and get it put on if the weather holds out & pick up my SeaDek and the name will be FINALLY disclosed :lol:


----------



## Badbagger

Rod holder installed and a bit of a chore it was HOT HOT HOT out side. Close to 100 plus the extreme humidity but got er dun !


----------



## mbweimar

Did you ever pick up your Seadek? Matt let me take a peek at it when I was up there. Looks REAL nice!


----------



## Badbagger

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=322715#p322715 said:


> mbweimar » 3 minutes ago[/url]"]Did you ever pick up your Seadek? Matt let me take a peek at it when I was up there. Looks REAL nice!



I was going to try to get by there today and never made it that way. 
Now don't give up the name lol [-X


----------



## mbweimar

Oh it shall remain a secret! 

Those rod holders look SICK by the way.


----------



## Country Dave

_BB the rod holder looks awesome bro =D> =D> =D> 

That things a reel beast :LOL2: _


----------



## bulldog

That rod holder is sick!!


----------



## Ranchero50

Very, very nice rod holder.

Thermo in the shed said 113 this afternoon when I pulled the boat out. Poor thing was too hot to tinker with...


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks fellas, sure appreciate it.


----------



## bigwave

The new rod holders will look real nice when a 20lb gag is on the other end of the rod.......They look great on the boat.


----------



## Badbagger

Damn sure will, too bad the season is closed right now #-o


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=322808#p322808 said:


> Badbagger » 29 minutes ago[/url]"]Damn sure will, too bad the season is closed right now #-o




_Can you say filet and release…………………………………… :LOL2: _


----------



## Badbagger

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=322813#p322813 said:


> Country Dave » 4 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=322808#p322808 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Badbagger » 29 minutes ago[/url]"]Damn sure will, too bad the season is closed right now #-o
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Can you say filet and release…………………………………… :LOL2: _
Click to expand...



:twisted:


----------



## Country Dave

_BB what's up brother,

Are you ever going to tell us what you've decided to name her or what. :LOL2: _


----------



## Badbagger

Sure will bro as soon as it quits raining up here, I'll mount up my SeaDek with the name and yall will see


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=323039#p323039 said:


> Badbagger » 9 minutes ago[/url]"]Sure will bro as soon as it quits raining up here, I'll mount up my SeaDek with the name and yall will see



_Ok I'll check back in about two mounts because that's when its going to stop raining. :LOL2: _


----------



## Badbagger

Lol, it's been raining like a bitch down there that I know. I read the Sentinel online every day. My old stomping grounds !


----------



## Badbagger

Just thought I'd toss this out there for anyone who has a center console and want's an inexpensive but effective cover to keep it looking good. Got to thinking I want to keep my expensive new SeaDek from the UV rays as well as the tach and the like on the console and starboard. UV is a killer. Since I don't cover the boat up for most of the season and it's in the driveway, I took one look at my engine yesterday and voila, instant console cover. The engine cover from my Etec is a wee bit tight but it works. I went to jmsonline and ordered the next size up for $25. It'll match the engine cover, look decent and MOST importantly keep the binnacle, gauges and rigging out of the UV and reduce the overall exposure. It'll fit nicely over the console and has a draw string. MUCH cheaper than a custom fit console cover. The one I have for the engine I bought from Wally World for $22 and fits the engine nicely. 

Here's the cover I'm talking about from Attwood:


----------



## smackdaddy53

Great idea man! I will be stealing it


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks & it will work well I assure you.


----------



## Country Dave

_Good tip BB, Thanks..................... :mrgreen: _


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey bro,

Do we have a name yet or what..................... :LOL2: _


----------



## bigwave

He will probably start his new mod before he names this one...... :mrgreen:


----------



## Badbagger

HA ! I've been busy as hell for over a week looking for a new to me Tundra and working on selling my Tacoma and it's not easy. Need a bigger truck for the next boat so truck comes before the boat so I've been looking and listing my truck. The rain has pretty much not let up. It was suggested to wait to have a couple of good dry days when I mount it so that it adheres properly. That has NOT happened, rained damn near every day. So without any more waiting, here is the SeaDek with the name. I've just got to wait it out for a couple of decent days in a row. It is going to be mounted on the front of the console.


----------



## bigwave

Ha, very nice.......I like it. =D>


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks - I always tell the wife, "you're just not right" hence the name "Knot Right"....


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey that awesome brother,

I think that could fit most of us on here................................ :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: _


----------



## mbweimar

How bout a round of applause for Mr. Badbagger! =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>

Nicely done sir...can't believe you're already considering another boat.


----------



## smackdaddy53

I love it


----------



## Badbagger

Thank you, thank you. Yes, there's a second boat in the works but NOT going to be selling this one any time soon if at all.
Far too much work but if I ever decide to, I've got a fairly long list of folks who want first shot at it lol all up and down the east coast. Hard boats to find in the used market.


----------



## Badbagger

Just another BIG advantage of Craigslist. I've bought numerous boats and trucks from Craigslist and it DOES PAY TO SPEND THE TIME. This SeaArk was found on CL as noted. Two years ago I bought a Tacoma Doublecab on CL, it was an 02 with low miles. I drove that truck for two years, sold it and MADE $2100 and sold it on CL. As previously mentioned, I'm thinking of the next boat which will be all glass for near shore and the bays. However, had to sell the Tacoma since it wasn't going to get it towing wise. So the search was on for a Tundra and I looked on CL for probably a month and daily...

And here's how it ended: So after looking at a couple of Tundra Access Cabs and prior to a long drive Wednesday to look at them, I was waiting for the wife and jumped on Craigslist for the heck of it about 4:30 am. Saw an ad: 2004 Tundra 36,000 miles clean many extras double cab, leather, wheels, factory dual exhaust. painted to match bed cover. Before heading out, I sent the guy an email and that we were headed to Orlando to look at Tundras. We had looked at the Tundras in Orlando and the phone rang and it was the owner of the truck in the ad from Craigslist. One was nice but he didn't have the title yet, it was on the way from his bank and no title, no sale. We chatted and he pretty much said you really just need to see the truck. So off we go this morning and just shy of two hours later we pulled up into the yard and before I got out of the Highlander, it was mine. Truck actually had 32,450 miles on it and seen rain a whole 3 times according to the chap who owned it and I believe him. He showed me the original window sticker as he was the original owner and it was at $30k and then the receipts from the TRD Wheels, TRD Exhaust and various other accessories which totaled another $6500. If there's such a thing as a true "cream puff", this would be it. He listed it at $15,000 and one question later I bought the truck for $14,500 cash on the spot. Thought I'd toss this out there and thank those who answered all of my questions and I'll surely have more. The wheels are 18" TRD and the only thing the truck will need is a set of tires and I don't know what my options are. It has Pierelli Scorpions on it now that he put on when bought the truck and they need replacing within a month or two. Other than that, it needs nothing there's not a scratch on it and just needs a vacuuming and a wash from the bugs from driving the 100 miles home. This truck was garaged for the past 9 years. Thank you Craigslist once again, it pays to put in the hours! Now to save a BUNCH more pennies for the next boat. And yes, it's a 2004!


----------



## Country Dave

_Very cool brother. Congratulations =D> =D> =D> _


----------



## johnnybassboat

Glad to see there are like minded people with the same views as me on here. Good fishing guys.


----------



## Badbagger

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=324640#p324640 said:


> johnnybassboat » 02 Aug 2013, 22:33[/url]"]Glad to see there are like minded people with the same views as me on here. Good fishing guys.



Indeed there are jbb and he smack bro, glad it made ya chuckle


----------



## Badbagger

Finally got a break in the weather that allowed me to mount the SeaDek. NOW she's officially done lol. :mrgreen:


----------



## Country Dave

_Outstanding =D> _


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

It turned out super nice, very well done. Now it's time for some fish pics! =D> Jerry


----------



## Badbagger

Thanks Dave & Jerry, IF it EVER quits raining I might be able to fish. Suppose to get 5" of rain by Sunday night here.


----------



## Badbagger

Just an update that I forgot to post. Finally got a WOT speed. Boat goes along really well and my best WOT run is 56 mph clocked on 2 GPS units and my phone. Too dang fast to enjoy it lol. My "speed demon" days are over but had to try it out. Planning the next boat and depending where we end moving moving come next summer, it's going to be a Hewes Redfisher prolly about 21' ideally or a 22' Imensa Panga.
Wish I knew now for sure, got a good line on a 22' demo Panga for $22,000 with lots of electronics. My luck if I bought it would I'd end up where I can't fish it the way I'd like and would still want a pure flats unit like a Redfisher.

Bagger out...


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=329272#p329272 said:


> Badbagger » Today, 15:09[/url]"]Just an update that I forgot to post. Finally got a WOT speed. Boat goes along really well and my best WOT run is 56 mph clocked on 2 GPS units and my phone. Too dang fast to enjoy it lol. My "speed demon" days are over but had to try it out. Planning the next boat and depending where we end moving moving come next summer, it's going to be a Hewes Redfisher prolly about 21' ideally or a 22' Imensa Panga.
> Wish I knew now for sure, got a good line on a 22' demo Panga for $22,000 with lots of electronics. My luck if I bought it would I'd end up where I can't fish it the way I'd like and would still want a pure flats unit like a Redfisher.
> 
> Bagger out...



_Only 56. I think I got you beet. :LOL2: 

Just wait until you know were you're going, you know there's always deals out there. I remember the Panga's when they first came out. Proven hull for sure they just look a little funny. There is an outside chance I might be moving to the west coat in a year or so, we'll see. _


----------



## bigwave

Panga all the way BB.....if your talking this area. They are both very nice boats, but around here you could take that panga offshore on a calm day. I would have a problem taking the hewes anywhere off the beaches around Tampa Bay. The pangas look clunky but they are very dry and can take some heavy chop. Just my two cents.


----------



## Badbagger

Hey thanks Kevin. What model and size is your Hewes ? I saw pics of a Maverick Master Angler 21, front deck looks like a landing strip from an aircraft carrier :mrgreen: Sucker is HUGE. Yep, Panga's are an awesome do all boat even on the flats. Not much fun to pole but they'll get skinny.


----------



## bigwave

I own a 21' seasquirt......money is going to that boat next. It is like an old school mako with a 150 johnson on it. I plan on a total rebuild on this boat.....it is easy to tow and can move around anywhere in Tampa bay.


----------

